# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Улицы Одессы

## Рок ёжик

Давайте познавать историю города ещё с одной стороны!
Собственно говоря хотел поговорит о истории одесских улиц. Прежние навзания, яркие моменты, кто жил на этой улице, что на ней могло находится...
Давайте начнем с одной из самых известных улиц города,-знаменитой Мясоедовской.

Кто что знает про эту улицу?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Названа в честь хозяина пивного и квасного заводиков Дементия Мясоедова. Самое интересное на этой улице - Еврейская больница, основанная в 1800 году, и находящаяся ан этой улице с 1829 года.

----------


## bUm3r

Угу, а ещё на этой улице снимался Шматко в к.фильме "Прапорщик"...

----------


## Рок ёжик

Здорово... А заводики эти находились не на этой улице, случайно?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Именно на этой. А еще там частень промышлял, жил, работал и культурно развлекался Мишка Япончик.

----------


## Dam

> Именно на этой. А еще там частень промышлял, жил, работал и культурно развлекался Мишка Япончик.


 Мишка Япончик промышлял по всей Молдаванке... А сколько я знаю домов, где он предположительно родился... А вообще неуютная улица. И до реконструкции она мне тоже не нравилась. Разве что та часть, что ближе к Разумовской.

Кстати, на ней, если не ошибаюсь, жил Ганькевич.

----------


## Рок ёжик

ммм...спасибо огромное. интересно. дальше буду развивать тему по книгам. а на выходных отправлюсь туда...

вот ещё улица(бульвар, точнее), про которую хотел бы узнать,- приморский бульвар  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> ммм...спасибо огромное. интересно. дальше буду развивать тему по книгам. а на выходных отправлюсь туда...
> 
> вот ещё улица(бульвар, точнее), про которую хотел бы узнать,- приморский бульвар


 Николаевский бульвар -- бульвар Фельдмана -- Приморский... Продолжайте, кто что знает еще...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Начал застраиваться после 1817 г. Сохранил свой внешний вид несмотря ни на что. Спасибо за это Одесситам :smileflag:

----------


## Рок ёжик

*Dam*, а примерные даты переименования можно? для общего развития

----------


## Dam

Во время Крымской войны 77-78 гг. Князь Николай Николаевич был главнокомандующим и жил в 9-м номере на бульваре. Сильно болел и все думали, что ему уже ничего не поможет. Но он оклемался и в войне пошла поправка. В честь енго по этому случаю назвали бульвар.

Фельдмана было два и непонятно, в честь какого назвали. Один служил на Потемкине, а другой был чекистом, которого убили, кажется на Прохоровской.  Переименовали, кажется в 20-х годах, но то, что после революции -- это точно. 

Если, что неправильно написал, то поправьте.

----------


## lens

Анархист Саша Фельдман вроде не в ЧК служил, был секретарем исполкома Одессовета. Убит был в 1919 году... А вообще по Приморскому надо гулять постепенно :smileflag:  Там у всего своя история - и у здания Биржи, и у пушки, и у памятника Пушкину, и... В общем, масса всего интересного.

----------


## sergei_1985

> вот ещё улица(бульвар, точнее), про которую хотел бы узнать,- приморский бульвар


 Знакомство с Одессой лучше всего начать с Приморского бульвара. Небольшой по размерам, всего полкилометра длиной, Приморский бульвар, словно музей под открытым небом, предлагает свои экспонаты. В какой бы уголок бульвара Вы ни попали, Вас ожидает встреча с волнующим прошлым, с подлинным искусством.

Он расположен на высоком обрывистом берегу. Во всю длину бульвара протянулись четыре ряда столетних платанов и кленов, молодых каштанов и лип. По этим аллеям гуляли Н. Гоголь и В. Белинский, И. Айвазовский и Леся Украинка.

Годы повлияли на внешний вид Приморского бульвара. Реставрировались и перестраивались здания, разрослись старые деревья и появились новые, но Приморский бульвар так же прекрасен, как и в пору своего расцвета.

В южной части Приморского бульвара расположено здание Городской думы, памятник А. С. Пушкину, гостиница "Лондонская". Рядом с "Лондонской" находится Дворец моряков, бывший дворец графини Нарышкиной. Впечатляют его интерьеры, парадный вход и лестница.

В центре ансамбля Приморского бульвара расположена прилегающая к нему площадь, образованная двумя полуциркульными зданиями.

В северной части бульвара находится один из самых ярких архитектурных памятников Одессы - Воронцовский дворец.

Парадным входом на Приморский бульвар со стороны моря была и остается Потемкинская лестница. Ее ступени ведут гостей города с Морского вокзала на Приморский бульвар.



Здание Одесской городской думы (бывшей Купеческой биржи) было построено в 1834 году по проект арх. Ф. Боффо. При его строительстве в качестве образца была использована композиция средней части Александровского дворца, построенного под Петербургом Дж. Кваренги. Впоследствии в проект здания были внесены изменения под руководством арх. Ф. Моранди.

Справа и слева в нишах установлены скульптуры Цереры (богини плодородия и земледелия) и Меркурия (покровителя купцов и путешественников), выполненные одесским скульптором Луиджи Иорини. Над колоннадой, символизируя вечность времени, расположились две женские фигуры - День и Ночь.


Памятник великому поэту А. С. Пушкину сооружен в 1888 году (архитектор П. Васильев, скульптор Ж. Полонская), несмотря на сопротивление властей и отказ Городской думы выделить средства. Средства на сооружение памятника были собраны одесситами. По портретному сходству этот памятник считается одним из лучших.



Перед зданием Городской думы, на пьедестале установлена 250-пудовая чугунная пушка, жерло которой направлено в сторону моря. Это напоминание о событиях Крымской войны 1853-1856 гг.

В апреле 1854 года в Одесскую бухту вошла англофранцузская эскадра в составе 32 кораблей. А 10 апреля корабли эскадры начали обстрел города, но получили достойный отпор. Огнем береговых батарей было повреждено несколько кораблей эскадры, а английский фрегат "Тигр" затонул. 14 апреля 1854 года эскадра покинула Одесскую бухту, не предприняв попытки высадить десант.

Впоследствии водолазами со дна были подняты 11 пушек затонувшего фрегата, одна из которых и напоминает о героизме защитников города.


На пересечении осей Приморского бульвара и Потемкинской лестницы установлен бронзовый памятник герцогу А.-Э, Ришелье (скульптор И. Мартос). Торжественное открытие памятника состоялось в апреле 1829 года. Обращенный лицом к морю, бронзовый Дюк приглашает гостей города подняться на Приморский бульвар. А подняться они могут по Потемкинской лестнице. По идее архитектора А. Мельникова, предложившего создать связующее звено между портом и Приморским бульваром, лестница была спроектирована архитектором Ф. Боффо.

Этот удивительный памятник архитектуры построен так, что с какой бы стороны ни смотреть, - снизу или сверху, лестница не сходится в перспективе. "Виной" этому - разная ширина верхних и нижних ее маршей. Лестница построена в 1837-1841 гг. из зелено-серого песчаника. А в 1933 году выветрившийся песчаник заменен розово-серым гранитом. 192 ступени лестницы ведут к зданию Морского вокзала.



С северной части бульварные сооружения замыкает Воронцовский дворец. Здание сооружено в 1824 -1827 гг. по проекту и под руководством Ф. Боффо. Архитектором Ф. Боффо создано в Одессе более пятидесяти зданий, но именно Воронцовский дворец принес ему наибольшую известность.

Дворец расположен на высоком утесе, на месте турецкой крепости Ени Дунья. Это ансамбль из нескольких корпусов, решенных в различных архитектурных вариантах. Небольшой по объему, дворец привлекает легкостью исполнения каждого фасада, Несмотря на существенные различия между ними, существует некая общая нить, как бы окаймляющая весь дворец, объединяющая отдельные штрихи в общее целое.

Неотъемлемой частью дворцового ансамбля является колоннада, поставленная на высокий ступенчатый цоколь на самом краю обрыва. Десять пар колонн образуют легкую дугу, необычайно эффектную со стороны моря.

Художественным оформлением внутренних залов, росписью, мрамором каминов, хрусталем люстр это здание могло бы поспорить со многими дворцами, возведенными петербургскими зодчими.

Приморский бульвар соединяется с бульваром Искусств пешеходным мостом (арх. Р. Владимирская, инж. В. Кириенко), построенным в 1969 году через Военный спуск. Отсюда открываются прекрасные панорамы как в сторону порта, так и в сторону города.


Сразу за пешеходным мостом на небольшой площади создан " уголок старой Одессы ". Здесь собраны некоторые интересные реликвии стариный Оригинальной формы беседка, горбатый мостик с красивой решеткой, скульптурные украшения, грифон чугунного художественного литья, колодец постройки 1858 года. Такие колодцы были основным источником питьевой воды в городе до 1873 года. После 1873 года с пуском Одесско-Днестровского водовода проблема со снабжением го-рода питьевой водой полностью была решена.

----------


## Nata220

Я с недавних пор живу на Кузнечной. Параллельно ей есть Каретный переулок. Ко мне как-то пожилой сосед заходил, рассказывал, что в наших домах по Кузнечной раньше конюшни были, ну и параллельно кузнецы работали. И якобы Каретный так называется потому, что пока лошадям подковы меняли, кареты/повозки на ней находились. 
Очень интересно было бы узнать, действительно ли это так? Т.к. район  старый и, думаю, история должна быть богатой и интересной.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вечером отпишусь начет Каретного и Кузнечной.

----------


## Demagog

Еврейская названа в честь синагоги или...?

----------


## lens

> Еврейская названа в честь синагоги или...?


 Или :smileflag:  Месторасположение Главной синагоги Одессы (Еврейская угол Ришельевской) было определено еще в начале 1820 годов. Тогда же было сооружено первое ее здание. Нынешнее - двухэтажное здание с большими полукруглыми окнами, фасад и внутренняя отделка которого выдержаны в флорентийском стиле, смешанном с романским, - построено на том же месте в 1850 году. Архитектором проекта был Ф.О. Моранди (он же является создателем многих одесских архитектурных достопримечательностей - например, здания городской биржи на Думской площади - теперь здесь мэрия). Долгие годы в здании синагоги находился факультет физического воспитания Одесского пединститута. Еврейской общине синагога возвращена в 1996 году.

----------


## Demagog

> Или Месторасположение Главной синагоги Одессы (Еврейская угол Ришельевской) было определено еще в начале 1820 годов. Тогда же было сооружено первое ее здание. Нынешнее - двухэтажное здание с большими полукруглыми окнами, фасад и внутренняя отделка которого выдержаны в флорентийском стиле, смешанном с романским, - построено на том же месте в 1850 году. Архитектором проекта был Ф.О. Моранди (он же является создателем многих одесских архитектурных достопримечательностей - например, здания городской биржи на Думской площади - теперь здесь мэрия). Долгие годы в здании синагоги находился факультет физического воспитания Одесского пединститута. Еврейской общине синагога возвращена в 1996 году.


 Так значит не "или". Знаю, что на этой улице еще и еврейский театр был. А может и еще что. Потому и допускал, что возможны варианты

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опять же вечером отпишусь насчет названия ул. Еврейской. Вообще-то название улицы произошло не сколько от конкретной синагоги (их там две стоит), сколько от того, что на этой улице находилось довольно много всяких торговых точек, принадлежащих евреям, так и жило их много.

----------


## Dam

> Я с недавних пор живу на Кузнечной.


 Да. Улица Тираспольская была началом дороги на Тирасполь. И там находилось множество "СТО"))) тех времен... А Кузнечная как раз в том районе.

Вообще интересная тема. Надо не давать ей засохнуть.

----------


## Пушкин

Ещё бала книжечка "Улицы рассказывают" и они таки да рассказывают.

----------


## VikZu

> Когда-то в 80-х в Одессе была издана (переиздана) книжечка в синей мягкой обложке под названием "Улицы Одессы" ,в которой рассказывалось о той или иной улице города, давалась подробная информация о почтовых отделениях связи и маршрутах городского транспорта. Можно ли найти в сети скан или перепечатку этого раритета?


 У меня есть. Если будет время отсканирую...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> У меня есть. Если будет время отсканирую...


 Ага, это она. Многое по ней узнал в то время, и до сих пор пригодилось.

----------


## VikZu

Отсканировал путеводитель. Смотрите два разворота. 




Еще 8 можете скачать по ссылке.
http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/vikzuss/ulicy-odessy?pg=1

----------


## ЗайCHik

интересует любая информация истории ул дворянской особенно что за геральдика на ном 20

----------


## victor.odessa

> интересует любая информация истории ул дворянской особенно что за геральдика на ном 20


 Дворянская,20. Домовладелец Яновский Лев Карлович. 
С апреля 1920г в доме помещался "коллектив поэтов". В.Катаев, Ю.Олеша, З.Шишова, И.Ильф, Л.Славин. Летом 1920г поэты переехали на Дворянскую,33, и здесь развернулись Митя Агатов - герой Катаевских "Растратчиков", Остап Шор (брат поэта Фиолетова, прототип Остапа Бендера), поэт Колычев - прототип Никифора Ляписа. Э.Багрицкий нарчду с поэзией настолько полюбил музыку, что регулярно спал здесь на рояле.

----------


## ЗайCHik

за льва карловича дякую и все таки что за герб на фронтоне

----------


## VikZu

Внимание!
Книга "Улицы Одессы" выложена полностью, в количестве 37 двойных разворотов, по адресу:   http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/vikzuss/ulicy-odessy?pg=1
По независящим от меня причинам фото будут висеть примерно до середины июля. 
Качайте.

----------


## ZlojCrash

> Внимание!
> Книга "Улицы Одессы" выложена полностью, в количестве 37 двойных разворотов, по адресу:   http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/vikzuss/ulicy-odessy?pg=1
> По независящим от меня причинам фото будут висеть примерно до середины июля. 
> Качайте.


 Спасибо, но удобнее было бы выложить одним архивом на рапиду или депозитфайлс.

----------


## Скрытик

> Внимание!
> Книга "Улицы Одессы" выложена полностью, в количестве 37 двойных разворотов, по адресу:   http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/vikzuss/ulicy-odessy?pg=1
> По независящим от меня причинам фото будут висеть примерно до середины июля. 
> Качайте.


 Если не возражаете, то выложу на одессастори навсегда  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Если не возражаете, то выложу на одессастори навсегда


 Нет вопросов, только ссылку вывесьте для всех и для меня тоже :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

Да нет проблем  :smileflag: 
Я на даче, поэтому залью завтра вечером. А ссылка тут будет: 
http://www.OdessaStory.info

----------


## Vivea

В детстве жила на Слободке. Там есть дворик, который все называют Гофман. Моя бабушка рассказывала, что там жил Беня Гофман - "Король подтяжек". Может кто знает правда это или нет, а если да, то расскажите, пожалуйста, более развернутую историю Б.Гофмана? В инете ничего информативного, к сожалению, не нашла. Адрес двора - Севастопольский переулок.

----------


## золотая

Кто знает, что раньше было в доме по ул. Мечникова, 48 (серое 3-х этажное здание, прямо как теремок, хотя как и многие дома такого рода, запущен). Сейчас там какое-то общежитие.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кто знает, что раньше было в доме по ул. Мечникова, 48 (серое 3-х этажное здание, прямо как теремок, хотя как и многие дома такого рода, запущен). Сейчас там какое-то общежитие.


 В списках охраняемых объектов он числится как Дом литейного и механического завода Мюльнера, постоенный в 1902г

----------


## Скрытик

Как обещал: http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=49

----------


## золотая

спасибо!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Вы себе представляете?! Асфальтируют Новощепной ряд! Но, не весь и не везде.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы себе представляете?! Асфальтируют Новощепной ряд! Но, не весь и не везде.


 Да, прилегающий к бывшей (закрытой) территории Привоза.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы себе представляете?! Асфальтируют Новощепной ряд! Но, не весь и не везде.


 Не может быть! Я  случайно заехал туда на своем жыпе и думал что оставлю там колеса! Жалко было смотреть на жигулят, пытающихся не чиркать днищем. Таких улиц больше в Одессе кажется нет.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Не может быть! Я  случайно заехал туда на своем жыпе и думал что оставлю там колеса! Жалко было смотреть на жигулят, пытающихся не чиркать днищем. Таких улиц больше в Одессе кажется нет.


 Мы раньше, когда объезжали пробку на Пантелеймоновской в сторону вокзала, перли на Газели прямо по трамвайным рельсам по Новощепному. Я так понимаю, сейчас трамвайное полотно асфальтировать не собираются, как и остальную часть от трамвайного депо до автостанции?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Мы раньше, когда объезжали пробку на Пантелеймоновской в сторону вокзала, перли на Газели прямо по трамвайным рельсам по Новощепному. Я так понимаю, сейчас трамвайное полотно асфальтировать не собираются, как и остальную часть от трамвайного депо до автостанции?!


 Да, пока только кусок, прилегающий к зоопарку. Рельсы тоже не трогают.

----------


## спан

Улица Осипова раньше называлась Ремесленная и какое-то время (не знаю до этого названия или после)ул.Тарло.Кто такой этот Тарло?Коммунист или кто? К знатному польскому роду этой фамилии вроде отношения не имеет.Никакой информации не нашла.Что это за деятель?

----------


## Jorjic

> Улица Осипова раньше называлась Ремесленная и какое-то время (не знаю до этого названия или после)ул.Тарло.Кто такой этот Тарло?Коммунист или кто? К знатному польскому роду этой фамилии вроде отношения не имеет.Никакой информации не нашла.Что это за деятель?


 Тарло Лев - революционер. При задержании на Ремесленной улице оказал вооруженное сопротивление. Казнен по приговору военно-полевого суда суда в октябре 1906 г.
Улица называлась так с 1926 по 1941 год.
Источник - Я.Майстровой. Улицы Одессы. Справочник по топонимии старой части города.

----------


## Гидрант

> Тарло Лев - революционер. При задержании на Ремесленной улице оказал вооруженное сопротивление. Казнен по приговору военно-полевого суда суда в октябре 1906 г.
> *Улица называлась так с 1926 по 1941 год.*
> Источник - Я.Майстровой. Улицы Одессы. Справочник по топонимии старой части города.


 Дата 1941 г. под большим вопросом. Вряд ли румыны переименовали улицу в честь "хорошо им знакомого" командира полка морской пехоты 
Нашел в своих папках старый "План города Одессы. Издание Одесского областного издательства"; Год, к сожалению, не указан, но ул.Тарло соседствует  с ул. *Маршала* Малиновского (М.Арнаутской),  есть и переулок Тельмана, т.е.  годы уже послевоенные. Но еще ул.Красной (а не Советской) Армии.

ЗЫ. А планчик  какой-то очень интересный,  может быть, даже это – проект наименования улиц. Много неожиданного… (беру только центр):  Потемкинцев, Красноармейская,  Военкоматский, Громова, Хосе Диаса,  Барбюса, Ромен Роллана, МЮДа,  Штепенко, Старостина, Молокова – если даже фамилии знакомые, то совершенно «не на своем месте».
Если возникнет желание, можем поиграть в «угадайку» :smileflag: . Но повторюсь, не на 100% уверен, что топонимы действительно были не только на плане, но и в жизни.

----------


## Jorjic

> Дата 1941 г. под большим вопросом. Вряд ли румыны переименовали улицу в честь "хорошо им знакомого" командира полка морской пехоты


 В 1941 году имя Осипова еще не было так широко.
Немцы в большинстве случаев вернули дореволюционные названия. Соответственно - Ремесленная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нашел в своих папках старый "План города Одессы. Издание Одесского областного издательства"; Год, к сожалению, не указан, но ул.Тарло соседствует  с ул. *Маршала* Малиновского (М.Арнаутской),  есть и переулок Тельмана, т.е.  годы уже послевоенные. Но еще ул.Красной (а не Советской) Армии.


 Читаем у того же Майстрового.
Арнаутская ул. - 1827; Малая Арнаутская ул. - 1836; ул.Суворовская - 1899; ул.Воровского - 1924; ул.Малая Арнаутская - 1941; ул.Маршала Малиновского - 1946; ул.Воровского - 1959; ул.Малая Арнаутская - 1994.
Остальные названия тоже там можно найти.
ЗЫ.Не могли бы Вы выложить скан этой карты (если не жалко, конечно)?

----------


## спан

Хорошо помню что ул уже называлась Воровского,а таблички на углах домов ещё висели старые Маршала Малиновского.Умела уже читать.

----------


## Гидрант

> Читаем у того же Майстрового.
> Арнаутская ул. - 1827; Малая Арнаутская ул. - 1836; ул.Суворовская - 1899; ул.Воровского - 1924; ул.Малая Арнаутская - 1941; ул.Маршала Малиновского - 1946; ул.Воровского - 1959; ул.Малая Арнаутская - 1994.
> Остальные названия тоже там можно найти.
> ЗЫ._Не могли бы Вы выложить скан этой карты (если не жалко, конечно_)?


 Конечно, не жалко, но не знаю, когда смогу отсканировать: и сканера под рукой нет, да и лист нестандартный и на ладан дышит. Попробую завтра что-нибудь придумать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Конечно, не жалко, но не знаю, когда смогу отсканировать: и сканера под рукой нет, да и лист нестандартный и на ладан дышит. Попробую завтра что-нибудь придумать.


 На Греческой площади сканят любой размер. Я там сканил большую карту Французского бульвара. Конечно, за бабки, но можно и скинуться ради такого дела.

----------


## mlch

> На Греческой площади сканят любой размер. Я там сканил большую карту Французского бульвара. Конечно, за бабки, но можно и скинуться ради такого дела.


 Готов войти в долю!

----------


## feofania

> Мишка Япончик промышлял по всей Молдаванке... А сколько я знаю домов, где он предположительно родился... А вообще неуютная улица. И до реконструкции она мне тоже не нравилась. Разве что та часть, что ближе к Разумовской.
> 
> Кстати, на ней, если не ошибаюсь, жил Ганькевич.


 теперь там где жил Ганькевич газоны пожарки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Конечно, не жалко, но не знаю, когда смогу отсканировать: и сканера под рукой нет, да и лист нестандартный и на ладан дышит. Попробую завтра что-нибудь придумать.


 Могу помочь склеить отсканированные куски.

----------


## Гидрант

> ЗЫ.Не могли бы Вы выложить скан этой карты (если не жалко, конечно)?


 За качество, конечно, очень извиняюсь, но "оригинал", как я понимаю, - весьма потертая старая *РЭМ*-копия (кто не слишком молодой, еще помнит ЭРУ с РЭМом :smileflag: ). Сам образ - в jpg, а в zip-файле архив doc-файла, подогнанного под формат A4. Я для пробы распечатал его на своем стареньком лазернике - в принципе, если применять местами лупу, читабельно. 
Если будут какие-то затруднения в прочтении, составьте списочек (с указанием координат "проблемного" названия) и я потом отвечу, хотя на оргинале тоже местами приходится догадываться

----------


## Гидрант

В продолжение темы... Проверил то, что выложил и понял, что просмотреть jpg с приличным разрешением прямо на экране не выйдет. Поэтому вот еще PLANJPG.Zip, чтобы можно было скачать к себе на комп, разархивировать и просмотреть нормальным вьювером

ЗЫ. Всем, кто предлагал помочь арендой сканера, финансами, участием в склейке и отмывании кисточки от клея  -  МЕРСИ, большое, как БАКУ

----------


## Dead Dog Sunrise

на сайте http://www.citymap.odessa.ua есть карты исторической части города вплоть с года основания по 1917...Ну и современные, с генпланом застройки на 2008 год

----------


## AnettaMan

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Одессе улицы любым образом свзянные с китайцами, арабами, турками, кавказцами и любыми другими национальностями?? Польская, Болгарская, Еврейская, даже Пишоновская есть! 
Спасибо за ответ =))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Одессе улицы любым образом свзянные с китайцами, арабами, турками, кавказцами и любыми другими национальностями?? Польская, Болгарская, Еврейская, даже Пишоновская есть! 
> Спасибо за ответ =))


 Армянский переулок был, сейчас переименовали

----------


## AnettaMan

О_о, спасибо =)
Случайно нашла улицу Томаса. Оказалось, что это никакой не Томас с запада, а обычная фамилия Одессита =) Или есть другая инфа?

----------


## 115117

Итальянский бульвар

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Одессе улицы любым образом свзянные с китайцами, арабами, турками, кавказцами и любыми другими национальностями?? Польская, Болгарская, Еврейская, даже Пишоновская есть! 
> Спасибо за ответ =))


 Большая и Малая Арнаутские улицы. Арнауты - это албанцы. 
Молдаванка - объяснять нужно?
По поводу Пишоновской - сомневаюсь. Кажется это от фамилии. Уточню - напишу.

----------


## mlch

> О_о, спасибо =)
> Случайно нашла улицу Томаса. Оказалось, что это никакой не Томас с запада, а обычная фамилия Одессита =) Или есть другая инфа?


 Томас Михаил Дмитриевич - один из руководителей Красной гвардии в Одессе в 1917-1918 годах.
Улицей Томаса с 1965 по 1994 назывался Итальянский бульвар.

----------


## mlch

> По поводу Пишоновской - сомневаюсь. Кажется это от фамилии. Уточню - напишу.


 Пишон - француз, одесский предприниматель первой половины 19-го века, разбогатевший на производстве пудры.
http://live.od.ua/history/7/ 



> История водопровода в Одессе
> ...Более решительно подошел к этому вопросу местный предприниматель – французский эмигрант Пишон, разбогатевший в Одессе на изготовлении пудры (его имя носят Пишоновская улица и Пишоновский переулок).
> 
> Пишон приступил к работам в 1834 году в компании с отставным ротмистром Виттенбергом. Однако постройка водонапорной башни у большефонтанского источника началась только в 1845 году. Через четыре года, в 1849 году, Пишон умер, и в компанию с Виттенбергом вошел предприимчивый таганрогский купец Тимофей Ковалевский. 
> Феликс КАМЕНЕЦКИЙ.
> Газета PORTO-FRANCO

----------


## mlch

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в Одессе улицы любым образом свзянные с китайцами, арабами, турками, кавказцами и любыми другими национальностями?? Польская, Болгарская, Еврейская, даже Пишоновская есть! 
> Спасибо за ответ =))


 В Одессе была Немецкая улица (нынешняя Новосельского) и две Немецких слободы - Верхняя и Нижняя.
Верхняя - это район Кирхи, Нижняя - Ремесленная улица. Нынешняя Осипова.

----------


## Tutsi

> Пишон - француз, одесский предприниматель первой половины 19-го века, разбогатевший на производстве пудры.
> http://live.od.ua/history/7/


 Интересно, что одна улица имеет название и одного (Пишона) и второго (Ковалевского)

----------


## AnettaMan

> Итальянский бульвар


 Спасибо!!! Не представляешь, так элементарно, а я забыла о нём совершенно! Зато Гарибальди вспомнила ха ха ха

----------


## Гидрант

> Интересно, что одна улица имеет название и одного (Пишона) и второго (Ковалевского)


 Ковалевский - скорее всего не тот, что "дача и водопровод", а Александр Онуфриевич - выдающийся зоолог-дарвинист, эмбриолог, почетный член многих академий, который в XIX веке работал и преподавал в Новороссийском университете. Либо его брат - Владимир Онуфриевич, палеонтолог, не менее талантливый ученый, однако, насколько я знаю, непосредственно с Одессой не связанный.

----------


## AnettaMan

2mlch

Большущее спасибо, ты мне очень помог =)))
Назовись, я твои ФИ добавлю в тех, кто помогал в составлении работы =))

----------


## Гидрант

Болгарская, Греческая (ул. и пл.), Польская, Итальянская (Пушкинская) ул. и бульвар, Французский бульвар, Еврейская (кто бы сомневался!  :smileflag: ), Арнаутские - Большая и Малая, Немецкие - о двух последних см. выше - еще Лютеранский пер. (не нация, но где-то там же), Малороссийская (так неуважительно именовали "титульную" при царизме), Армянский пер. 
Молдаванка (пусть район, но как же без нее), Английские поля (район стадиона "Динамо"). Еще была Швейцария и Соединенные Штаты - завлекательные наименования приморских районов, данные им в целях рекламы и привлечения клиентов тогдашними коммерсантами-застройщиками.
Не знаю, связана ли Испанская улица и пер. с колонией испанских беженцев, вывезенных в Одессу в 1937-38 гг. или это из серии Литовской, Эстонской, а также Марсельской, Сегедской и пр. улиц, прямого отношения к национальности жителей не имеющих

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо!!! Не представляешь, так элементарно, а я забыла о нём совершенно! Зато Гарибальди вспомнила ха ха ха


 Улица Пушкинская изначально именовалась Итальянской.

----------


## Jorjic

Это не по национальному признаку, а по конфессиональному - Лютеранский переулок (ранее улица) и Евангелический переулок (Отрада).
А еще в Одессе был Украинский переулок (с 1938 до 1978 г.,исключая годы оккупации). Теперь это Интернациональный переулок.

----------


## Параллель

Ильфа и Петрова 18б, какой маршруткой добраться? ДубльГис глючит...
 Остапам Сулейманам Берта-Мария Бендер Беев просьба воздержаться от ком.-ев

----------


## Jorjic

> Ильфа и Петрова 18б, какой маршруткой добраться? ДубльГис глючит...
>  Остапам Сулейманам Берта-Мария Бендер Беев просьба воздержаться от ком.-ев


 У меня 2ГИС показывает маршрутки 124,145, 146, 185, 197, 200, 221, 223.
Остановка - Вильямса. От остановки 550 м.

----------


## AnettaMan

> Болгарская, Греческая (ул. и пл.), Польская, Итальянская (Пушкинская) ул. и бульвар, Французский бульвар, Еврейская (кто бы сомневался! ), Арнаутские - Большая и Малая, Немецкие - о двух последних см. выше - еще Лютеранский пер. (не нация, но где-то там же), Малороссийская (так неуважительно именовали "титульную" при царизме), Армянский пер. 
> Молдаванка (пусть район, но как же без нее), Английские поля (район стадиона "Динамо"). Еще была Швейцария и Соединенные Штаты - завлекательные наименования приморских районов, данные им в целях рекламы и привлечения клиентов тогдашними коммерсантами-застройщиками.
> Не знаю, связана ли Испанская улица и пер. с колонией испанских беженцев, вывезенных в Одессу в 1937-38 гг. или это из серии Литовской, Эстонской, а также Марсельской, Сегедской и пр. улиц, прямого отношения к национальности жителей не имеющих


 Спасибо, что откликнулись! Информация очень помогла =)))))

----------


## AnettaMan

> Улица Пушкинская изначально именовалась Итальянской.


 Это уже и много объясняет =))) Думаю менять название и не стоило =).
Спасибо =))

----------


## AnettaMan

> Это не по национальному признаку, а по конфессиональному - Лютеранский переулок (ранее улица) и Евангелический переулок (Отрада).
> А еще в Одессе был Украинский переулок (с 1938 до 1978 г.,исключая годы оккупации). Теперь это Интернациональный переулок.


 Прекрасное название =)))) (я про последний)

----------


## AnettaMan

> Остапам Сулейманам Берта-Мария Бендер Беев просьба воздержаться от ком.-ев


 А что он там в фильме ответил? Напомните пжлста =)))))

----------


## mlch

> А что он там в фильме ответил? Напомните пжлста =)))))


 Ничего он не отвечал. В его времена и улицы то такой не существовало.  :smileflag:

----------


## Гидрант

В связи с вот этой темой https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=348206 у меня возник вопрос, была ли УЛИЦА (не спуск) Жанны Лябурб в Одессе до войны. Мне такая, да еще в Ильичевском районе, неизвестна. Кто сможет, помогите человеку в этом вопросе и в сведениях о М.Теслере.

----------


## victor.odessa

> В связи с вот этой темой https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=348206 у меня возник вопрос, была ли УЛИЦА (не спуск) Жанны Лябурб в Одессе до войны. Мне такая, да еще в Ильичевском районе, неизвестна. Кто сможет, помогите человеку в этом вопросе и в сведениях о М.Теслере.


 Еврейско-госпитальная улица - от Внешнего бульвара до Степовой; Госпитальная-25.01.1842; 19 февраля 1861г; Жанны Лябурб-1936(35)...Богдана Хмельницкого -25.01.1954. Майстровой.Я. Улицы Одессы, с.48.

----------


## allla60

А вот улицы Кузнечной уже и нет,теперь она Ковальська.Когда спросили где находится,сказала нет такой,а потом уже увидела табличку и поняла,что это украинский перевод.

----------


## Гидрант

> А вот улицы Кузнечной уже и нет,теперь она Ковальська.Когда спросили где находится,сказала нет такой,а потом уже увидела табличку и поняла,что это украинский перевод.


 Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун). Теперь надо проверить, не появились ли Затишна вулиця, Суничний (чи Полуничний?) провулки, Кавунова Гавань и что там еще придумает комиссия по переименованиям, которой надо же чем-то отчитываться о проделанной работе  :smileflag: .

----------


## Хельга

> Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун). Теперь надо проверить, не появились ли Затишна вулиця, Суничний (чи Полуничний?) провулки, Кавунова Гавань и что там еще придумает комиссия по переименованиям, которой надо же чем-то отчитываться о проделанной работе .


 Затишна - это, если не ошибаюсь, Уютная (возле "Отрады"?). Вы не поверите - есть! Причем, на одном доме висит табличка "вул. Затишна", а на следующем "ул. Уютная"

----------


## Jorjic

Про Кузнечную не совсем так. У нас их теперь две. Я уже показывал границу.
Фото с Уютной у меня тоже где-то есть, но пока не могу найти. Там в одном месте таблички разного фасона висят даже на одном доме.
У Косвенной есть даже два украинских синонима - Скiсна и Непряма. Вариант Непряма видел сам на бегущей строке в 15-м трамвае.

----------


## Хельга

> Фото с Уютной у меня тоже где-то есть, но пока не могу найти. Там в одном месте таблички разного фасона висят даже на одном доме.


 Да-да-да, я тоже видела! Много думала...

----------


## ALьоNA

> Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун). Теперь надо проверить, не появились ли Затишна вулиця, Суничний (чи Полуничний?) провулки, Кавунова Гавань и что там еще придумает комиссия по переименованиям, которой надо же чем-то отчитываться о проделанной работе .


 


> Затишна - это, если не ошибаюсь, Уютная (возле "Отрады"?). Вы не поверите - есть! Причем, на одном доме висит табличка "вул. Затишна", а на следующем "ул. Уютная"


 как раз наверно в это время и повесили, а может и раньше  :smileflag:

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Затишна - это, если не ошибаюсь, Уютная (возле "Отрады"?). Вы не поверите - есть! Причем, на одном доме висит табличка "вул. Затишна", а на следующем "ул. Уютная"


 Есть и третья: "вул. Уютна"

----------


## Ser.Fil

Пусть ЭТО всё остаётся и развивается, только успевайте фотографировать: "Хроники дебилизма"

----------


## mlch

> Затишна - это, если не ошибаюсь, Уютная (возле "Отрады"?). Вы не поверите - есть! Причем, на одном доме висит табличка "вул. Затишна", а на следующем "ул. Уютная"


 Я даже фотографию в "Приколах" вывешивал.  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7900764&postcount=3214

----------


## briz

> Я даже фотографию в "Приколах" вывешивал. 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7900764&postcount=3214


  Будем надеяться, что скоро этот маразм закончится и наши улицы обретут свои исторические *русские* наименования.

----------


## Хельга

Хо-хо, я рада, что не только меня удивили эти табличечки, а то я летом, когда увидела это разнообразие вариаций на тему "ул. Уютная", думала, что, может это я своими беременными мозгами чего не понимаю, думала - гормоны шалят и все такое...

----------


## Терри на ограде

а улица с контрреволюционным названием "Новая", теперь носит нейтральное имя "Черновола". это были шаги навстречу людям?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун)...


 Думал, что это шутка. Опять недооценил нашу власть.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун). Теперь надо проверить, не появились ли Затишна вулиця, Суничний (чи Полуничний?) провулки, Кавунова Гавань и что там еще придумает комиссия по переименованиям, которой надо же чем-то отчитываться о проделанной работе .


 Когда меня спрашивают, где Кирпичный переулок, я из вредности говорю, что он теперь называется  ЦИгель-цИгельный. И все верят и не удивляются :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Хорошо еще, что Пушкинскую не переименовали в Гарматницку.

----------


## kravshik

> Хорошо еще, что Пушкинскую не переименовали в Гарматницку.


 повеселил!!!!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Я бы был поосторожнее с такими идеями. С них станется

----------


## Натали

> Я бы был поосторожнее с такими идеями. С них станется


  Основываясь на посте Гидранта, то это не идея. Это чтение мыслей наших власть предержащих на расстоянии. Или ясновидение. У меня нет школьников в семье, но слышала, что стихи Пушкина теперь значатся в разделе Иностранная литература и написал из некий Гарматкин.

----------


## мишель платини

> Ага! А еще Цегляний провулок (уже давно), Скісна (увидел из окна 191маршрутки и получил легкий нокдаун). Теперь надо проверить, не появились ли Затишна вулиця, Суничний (чи Полуничний?) провулки, Кавунова Гавань и что там еще придумает комиссия по переименованиям, которой надо же чем-то отчитываться о проделанной работе .


  Ага, скисна меня тоже прибила слегка, я в такси ехала, остановились подобрать пассажира (не одессита), а он говорит мне на ул. скисну. Мы с водилой обалдели.(Это лет 5 назад было.) :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> Основываясь на посте Гидранта, то это не идея. Это чтение мыслей наших власть предержащих на расстоянии. Или ясновидение. У меня нет школьников в семье, но слышала, что стихи Пушкина теперь значатся в разделе Иностранная литература и написал из некий Гарматкин.


 У меня двое школьников (7-ой и 9-ый классы) и авторитетно заявляю, что Пушкин действительно входит в программу иностранной литературы у классов с украинским языком обучения и в русской в русских классах, а по поводу Гарматкина это, к счастью, кто-то просто пошутил.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кто мне подскажет, как правильно будет звучать бывшая улица: ТОмаса или  ТомАса?

----------


## mlch

> Кто мне подскажет, как правильно будет звучать бывшая улица: ТОмаса или  ТомАса?


 ТОмаса

----------


## Jaak Logus

> ТОмаса


 Если можно пруфлинк, а то в Где идем от АТВ называли именно ТомАса.

----------


## Pumik

> Если можно пруфлинк, а то в Где идем от АТВ называли именно ТомАса.


 )))) "Где идем..." истинна в последней инстанции :smileflag: 
Уважаемый mlch относительно улиц Одессы гораздо больше знает,чем вся редакция АТВ. ИМХО, но думаю многие согласятся.
А в этой передаче частенько, выдают что-то такоееее....

----------


## mlch

> )))) "Где идем..." истинна в последней инстанции
> Уважаемый mlch относительно улиц Одессы гораздо больше знает,чем вся редакция АТВ. ИМХО, но думаю многие согласятся.
> А в этой передаче частенько, выдают что-то такоееее....


 Я уже краснею.
Не идеализируйте меня, пожалуйста. Я тоже многого не знаю и зачастую ошибаюсь.
Просто, сколько себя помню, всегда произносилось - Михаил Дмитриевич Томас. И никогда я не слышал - Томас.
А вот как это обосновать... понятия не имею.
***
Википедия показывает ударение на первый слог.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%81

----------


## Гидрант

Да, ТОмас он, ТОмас. И сын его был  ТОмас  :smileflag:  (чуть ли не начальником Одесского порта был этот сын). А родственники того самого героического (хотя были и другие мнения  :smileflag: ) организатора Красной Гвардии (помнится, племянники, но могу ошибаться) жили в Отраде, на Уютной улице и приложили много сил для увековечивания памяти славного предка -  в том числе, "пробили" бюст в скверике.

----------


## mlch

> Да, ТОмас он, ТОмас. И сын его был  ТОмас  (чуть ли не начальником Одесского порта был этот сын). А родственники того самого героического (хотя были и другие мнения ) организатора Красной Гвардии (помнится, племянники, но могу ошибаться) жили в Отраде, на Уютной улице и приложили много сил для увековечивания памяти славного предка -  в том числе, "пробили" бюст в скверике.


 Про сына не скажу, а внук - Олег Константинович Томас был начальником порта в  1969 году и ЧМП в 1976 -1977 годах.

----------


## victor.odessa

> )))) "Где идем..." истинна в последней инстанции
> А в этой передаче частенько, выдают что-то такоееее....


 Вот вот. Если бы вместо кривляний давали бы фактический материал, да ещё с ссылкой на источник, а то такое впечатление, что ребятишки сидят в библиотеках и сами в поте лица добывают материал. А может быть скатывают?

----------


## OdGen

> )))) "Где идем..." истинна в последней инстанции
> Уважаемый mlch относительно улиц Одессы гораздо больше знает,чем вся редакция АТВ. ИМХО, но думаю многие согласятся.
> А в этой передаче частенько, выдают что-то такоееее....


 Многие верят  :smileflag: . Почитайте отзывы на их сайте.

----------


## irina_vasilivna

А за улицу Золотаревскую кто что знает?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> приложили много сил для увековечивания памяти славного предка -  в том числе, "пробили" бюст в скверике.


 Жалко, что сейчас он в полном запущении... А до установки памятника в 1984 году в нашем скверике были установлены довольно таки оригинальные мини-скульптуры.

ЗЫ Спасибо всем за разъяснение по ТОмасу.

----------


## rover31

Отзовитесь ,если кто знает,в честь какой Ярошевской  названа улица в Крыжановке?Спасибо.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Отзовитесь ,если кто знает,в честь какой Ярошевской  названа улица в Крыжановке?Спасибо.


 Обратитесь с данным вопросом в поселковый совет.

----------


## Van der Vova

> Кто мне подскажет, как правильно будет звучать бывшая улица: ТОмаса или  ТомАса?


 Если я не ошибаюсь то ТОмаса, это герой нашего одесского подполья. Его сын был в свое время был начальником ЧМП и жил в соседнем со мной доме в переулке Дунаева. С его внуком Костей, мы дружили и он произносил свою фамилию как ТОмас. Очень хороший был парень, жаль но лучшие уходят первыми.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Подскажите, какое прежнее название ул. Мастерской?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Подскажите, какое прежнее название ул. Мастерской?


 Серова. Хотя, судя по новым табличкам она и сейчас так называется.

----------


## Счасливчик

долгое время не мог выговорить название улицы Жолио Кюри, ну кто такое придумал ? ))))

----------


## Safarov

> долгое время не мог выговорить название улицы Жолио Кюри, ну кто такое придумал ? ))))


 Французы

----------


## Гидрант

> долгое время не мог выговорить название улицы Жолио Кюри, ну кто такое придумал ? ))))


 Не жили вы в Обсерваторном переулке, когда он носил гордое имя *Тон Дык Тханга!!*  :smileflag:

----------


## claymore

> Серова. Хотя, судя по новым табличкам она и сейчас так называется.


 Да нет, в Дубльгисе улица значится как Мастерская, но как-то это название совсем не прижилось, никто ее так не называет

----------


## Счасливчик

> Не жили вы в Обсерваторном переулке, когда он носил гордое имя *Тон Дык Тханга!!*


 да, давать такие названия это талант, с юмором у нас одесситов все в порядке )))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да нет, в Дубльгисе улица значится как Мастерская, но как-то это название совсем не прижилось, никто ее так не называет


 Дубльгис не последняя инстанция, там тоже ляпы встречаются. Я сам удивился, когда увидел новые желтые таблички с названием Улица Серова. Одно дело как ее называют в народе, конечно же по привычке будут звать Серова, потому что привыкли и слово короче, а другое дело, как она называется официально по документам.

----------


## Jaak Logus

А когда Серова успели переименовать и почему?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А когда Серова успели переименовать и почему?


 Думаю в 95 году, когда было массовое переименование улиц, вернее возвращение им исторических названий.

----------


## pgas

Как-то тихо произошло переименование Авдеева-Черноморского в генерала Плиева.
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFx34qR
Интересно, чем осетинский генерал лучше нашего подпольшика.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0_%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2

Или ГЭЙ кому-то должен.

----------


## Пушкин

> Как-то тихо произошло переименование Авдеева-Черноморского в генерала Плиева.
> http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFx34qR
> Интересно, чем осетинский генерал лучше нашего подпольшика.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0_%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2
> 
> Или ГЭЙ кому-то должен.


 Путает ваш Яндекс, Плиева совсем в другом районе - пользуйтесь ДубльГисом :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Как-то тихо произошло переименование Авдеева-Черноморского в генерала Плиева.
> http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFx34qR
> Интересно, чем осетинский генерал лучше нашего подпольшика.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0_%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2
> 
> Или ГЭЙ кому-то должен.


 В городе было две улицы Авдеева, в Чубаевке и в районе Промышленной. Одну решили переименовать в Генерала Плиева, ту что в районе Промышленной. Ну а киевские картографы как всегда все перепутали.
А чем вам генерал Плиев уже не угодил?

----------


## Richard

> Как-то тихо произошло переименование Авдеева-Черноморского в генерала Плиева.
> http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFx34qR
> Интересно, чем осетинский генерал лучше нашего подпольшика.
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0_%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2
> 
> Или ГЭЙ кому-то должен.


 историю учите. Кавалеристы Плиева Одессу в 44-м освобождали

----------


## OdGen

Авдеева-Черноморского не переименовывали.

----------


## gafi

> Путает ваш Яндекс, Плиева совсем в другом районе - пользуйтесь ДубльГисом


 
Будете смеяться - их две. Одна в районе автовокзала, чуть дальше по Киевской трассе к выезду из города, другая на Фонтане.
Улиц много, на всех названий не напасешься...

----------


## Пушкин

По Дубль Гису - одна.

----------


## Fisch

подробности о Серове: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## shurik7

Когда-же "Серова" стала "Мастерской"?

----------


## OdGen

Согласно справочника Якова Майстрового "Улицы Одессы":

Мастерская улица - 4.4.1842 (впервые найденное автором упоминание), от Разумовской до Градоначальнической; ул. Бела Куна - 1938, ул.Мастерская -19.11.1941; ул.Серова - 5.9.1946.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Когда-же "Серова" стала "Мастерской"?


 Судя по всему, это очередная ошибка киевских картографистов. Серова обратно в Мастерскую не переименовывали.

----------


## claymore

Кстати, по поводу Промышленной. Только что глянула в ГИСе - название это же, но на углу Промышленной/Химической еще с весны красуется табличка "Боровиковского" (или "Боровицкого"? как-то так...). Переименовали ее, что ли?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Кстати, по поводу Промышленной. Только что глянула в ГИСе - название это же, но на углу Промышленной/Химической еще с весны красуется табличка "Боровиковского" (или "Боровицкого"? как-то так...). Переименовали ее, что ли?


 Да нет, вроде. А табличка стандартная, желтая, такая как по всему городу висят?

----------


## Регулятор

> Кстати, по поводу Промышленной. Только что глянула в ГИСе - название это же, но на углу Промышленной/Химической еще с весны красуется табличка "Боровиковского" (или "Боровицкого"? как-то так...). Переименовали ее, что ли?


 Да, с угла Промышленной/Химической и до границ города Промышленная переименована в Боровского, в честь почетного гражданина города Николая Дмитриевича Боровского, который ушел из жизни в октябре 2009 года....




> Согласно справочника Якова Майстрового "Улицы Одессы":


 А где можно найти это справочник, кроме библиотеки им. Горького?

----------


## OdGen

> А где можно найти это справочник, кроме библиотеки им. Горького?


 В других библиотеках, у краеведов. Книга издана в конце 1990-х годов (1998 г., кажется), и купить ее вряд ли возможно, разве что у кого-то откопировать. Сейчас автор подготовил новое издание, значительно расширенное и дополненное, с использованием архивных и библиотечных данных. Ищет деньги на его издание.

----------


## claymore

> Да, с угла Промышленной/Химической и до границ города Промышленная переименована в Боровского, в честь почетного гражданина города Николая Дмитриевича Боровского, который ушел из жизни в октябре 2009 года....


 Боровского, точно!  :smileflag:  Вот блин, каждый день там хожу, а название не смогла правильно запомнить  :smileflag: . Спасибо!

----------


## slimka21

Здравствуйте! А у меня вопрос - пер. Богданова как назывался раньше и кто жил? Там имеется дом № 6 - Домбровского, а так памятников не наблюдается..(

----------


## slimka21

> Старое название - Мещанская улица.
> Евгений Осипович Заславский (1841-1878) Создатель "Южнороссийского союза рабочих" в Одессе. Это была организация, которая была им созданна в 1875 году для пропаганды революционных идей среди рабочих. Просуществовала она меньше года. В конце 1875 руководители организации были арестованы (15 человек) и в мае 1877 приговорены к различным срокам каторги. Самый большой срок - 10 лет получил Заславский, как организатор и руководитель. Умер 25 июня 1878 года от туберкулеза в больнице Петербургского тюремного замка.


 А еще на той Мещанской улице в конце 19 в. жили родители Пастернака, в доме 31!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Здравствуйте! А у меня вопрос - пер. Богданова как назывался раньше и кто жил? Там имеется дом № 6 - Добровольского, а так памятников не наблюдается..(


 Раньше назывался Конный или Новобазарный переулок. 
На карте
www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/
есть опция Национальные памятники - она подсвечивает дома, в которых в частности жили известные люди. Там много интересного можно почерпнуть.

----------


## slimka21

> Раньше назывался Конный или Новобазарный переулок. 
> На карте
> www.citymap.odessa.ua/map/
> есть опция Национальные памятники - она подсвечивает дома, в которых в частности жили известные люди. Там много интересного можно почерпнуть.


 Новобазарный переулок находится рядом. Так что название видимо иное. А за карту большое спасибо. Оч интересно!!!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Новобазарный переулок находится рядом. Так что название видимо иное. А за карту большое спасибо. Оч интересно!!!


 Современного Новобазарного переулка до революции не существовало. Это было частью Новобазарной площади, а соответственно теперешний переулок Богданова тогда именовался именно Новобазарным. Да посмотрите сами, по той же ссылке, что я вам давал, есть раздел исторические карты.

----------


## slimka21

> Современного Новобазарного переулка до революции не существовало. Это было частью Новобазарной площади, а соответственно теперешний переулок Богданова тогда именовался именно Новобазарным. Да посмотрите сами, по той же ссылке, что я вам давал, есть раздел исторические карты.


 Да, я разобралась, спасибо, это именно то, что я искала!!  :smileflag:

----------


## slimka21

А на месте современного Ботанического переулка. как я понимаю, раньше были Ботанические сады, которые тянулись вплоть до теперешнего сада...?

----------


## mlch

> А на месте современного Ботанического переулка. как я понимаю, раньше были Ботанические сады, которые тянулись вплоть до теперешнего сада...?


 Нет.
Ботанический сад был в квартале, ограниченном нынешними проспектом Шевченко, переулком Матросова, Канатной и проспектом Гагарина, который назывался Ботанической улицей. А отходящий от нее переулок так и остался Ботаническим переулком.

----------


## slimka21

> Нет.
> Ботанический сад был в квартале, ограниченном нынешними проспектом Шевченко, переулком Матросова, Канатной и проспектом Гагарина, который назывался Ботанической улицей. А отходящий от нее переулок так и остался Ботаническим переулком.


 А я поняла. Там и сейчас небольшой парк.

----------


## mlch

> А я поняла. Там и сейчас небольшой парк.


 Это то, что осталось от питомника Горзелентреста, который располагался на месте старого ботанического сада и был ликвидирован в начале 1980-х, когда на этом месте начали строить здание обкома КПСС - нынешнюю обладминистрацию.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Нет.
> Ботанический сад был в квартале, ограниченном нынешними проспектом Шевченко, переулком Матросова, Канатной и проспектом Гагарина, который назывался Ботанической улицей. А отходящий от нее переулок так и остался Ботаническим переулком.


 Но, если я не ошибаюсь, ботанический сад простирался аж до Французского бульвара.

----------


## mlch

> Но, если я не ошибаюсь, ботанический сад простирался аж до Французского бульвара.


 Таки да!
Проверил по карте - вы правы, а я ошибся. Причем именно прилегающая к Французскому часть обозначена, как Городской Ботанический сад. 
А со стороны Канатной это называется - "Городской питомник" 
Впрочем - четкой границы между ними нет.

----------


## J-sound

Улица Косовского, которая начинается от ул Люстдорфской, в честь кого названа? Кто может помочь?

----------


## J-sound

В. Нетребский в одной из своих статей пишет: "Среди дачевладельцев Большого Фонтана (список их приводит В. Коханский) немало наследников известных одесских фамилий. (...) Здесь же мы встречаем дачевладельцев Мандражи и Коссовских, в честь которых в Одессе были названы целые улицы (Мандражинская - Гарина на Слободке и Коссовская - Январского восстания на Ближних Мельницах)". Может это поможет установить личность Косовского (Коссовского?)? Если кто может помочь, буду благодарен.

----------


## lanos7

Знатоки! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли у нас такие улицы Кондренко и Вронського и есть ли на Космонавтов 45/2 номер дома? В 2гисе не нашол.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Знатоки! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли у нас такие улицы Кондренко и Вронського и есть ли на Космонавтов 45/2 номер дома? В 2гисе не нашол.


 Была улица генерала Кондратенко, она же - Полицейская.

----------


## lanos7

Спасибо! Но сейчас нет ни той ни другой, единственная подходящая по названию это Кондрашина, и то не в Малиновском районе.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Знатоки! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли у нас такие улицы Кондренко и Вронського и есть ли на Космонавтов 45/2 номер дома? В 2гисе не нашол.


 Кондренко - это официальное название 4-й Пригородной, а Вронского - 3й-Пригородной. Но кажется об этом знают только в горисполкоме.

----------


## lanos7

> Кондренко - это официальное название 4-й Пригородной, а Вронского - 3й-Пригородной. Но кажется об этом знают только в горисполкоме.


 Огромное Спасибо!

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

А Кирпичный переулок теперь будет называться даже не Цегляным, а  Кар... Каркашадзе

----------


## Jaak Logus

> А Кирпичный переулок теперь будет называться даже не Цегляным, а  Кар... Каркашадзе


 Гурвиц решил таким образом напакостить городу перед выборами?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

а кто такой Каркашадзе?

----------


## Dead Dog Sunrise

Вроде как это - один из архитекторов, которые отстраивали Одессу после ВОВ...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вроде как это - один из архитекторов, которые отстраивали Одессу после ВОВ...


 Ну это совсем другое дело. Думаю он заслужил, чтобы в его честь назвали один из переулков в городе.

----------


## Зимняя

помимо того, что он отстраивал Одессе - его авторству принадлежат еще и  новострои как раз в Кирпичном переулке, на углу Французского и Кирпичного и дальше на Довженко

----------


## Alenka09

Это светлая память о замечательном человеке, выдающемся строителе, большом труженике Гиви Силовановиче Каркашадзе, воплотившем свою мечту в лучших домах нашего города для одесситов . И еще, дома постоенные по его проектам пользуются большой популярностью, среди покупателей недвижимости. Из новостоев- они одни из лучших.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Только сейчас решили вспомнить? А чего не после войны?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Только сейчас решили вспомнить? А чего не после войны?


 Очевидно потому что он был еще жив. :smileflag:  Он же высший партийный деятель, не космонавт и не писатель-сатирик в конце концов.

----------


## Пушкин

Интересно, почему люди считают что дома на Франбуле имеют архитектурную ценность? А квартиры в них покупают только из-за престижности района...ИМХО

----------


## Pumik

> Это светлая память о замечательном человеке, выдающемся строителе, большом труженике Гиви Силовановиче Каркашадзе, воплотившем свою мечту в лучших домах нашего города для одесситов . И еще, дома постоенные по его проектам пользуются большой популярностью, среди покупателей недвижимости. Из новостоев- они одни из лучших.


 Вы смеетесь???
какие дома для одесситов??? 2500 уе квадратный метр-это дома для одесситов? каких одесситов, которые пересекли черту города после прихода очередной правящей партии с "ихними" деньгами и "остановилися" на этой квартирке "глядеть" из окна на море.
откуда вас в эти Исторические темы заносит?

----------


## Richard

> а кто такой Каркашадзе?


 Человек, который построил "Таирово", Поскот и Черемушки. С 96-го года его контора - "ЗАРС" - уничтожает Французский бульвар строительством элитных высоток, подробнее тут. Сейчас они хапнули кусок окружного военного госпиталя на Пироговской и возводят там очередной "шедевр" по 2 штуки за квадрат. Почему этот человек удостоился такой чести - ума не приложу  ИМХО с Кирпичным переулком будет точно такая же ситуация как и с Пионерской - власти переименуют, а название не приживется.

----------


## Alenka09

Этого человека уже нет, поэтому хапают другие, он вообще то архитектором был, а не тот кто сейчас строит и продает.

----------


## Richard

> Этого человека уже нет, поэтому хапают другие, он вообще то архитектором был, а не тот кто сейчас строит и продает.


 


> В период кардинальных экономико-политических изменений в стране талант и опыт Строителя с большой буквы получил свое новое воплощение, и 14 октября 1996 года начала свою плодотворную деятельность строительная компания «ЗАРС». Как и все что создал Гиви Силованович, компания выгодно отличается своей основательностью, стабильностью и высоким качеством строительных работ, проверенных временем.


  - цитата с сайта

----------


## iMac

> Человек, который построил "Таирово", Поскот и Черемушки. С 96-го года его контора - "ЗАРС" - уничтожает Французский бульвар строительством элитных высоток, подробнее тут. Сейчас они хапнули кусок окружного военного госпиталя на Пироговской и возводят там очередной "шедевр" по 2 штуки за квадрат. Почему этот человек удостоился такой чести - ума не приложу  ИМХО с Кирпичным переулком будет точно такая же ситуация как и с Пионерской - власти переименуют, а название не приживется.


 У каждого свое мнение,каждый думает по своему и кто-то скажет что правильно что переименовали 
а кто-то что нет. кому-то нравятся дома зарса а кто то говорит что "уничтожают французский бульвар высотками" но говоря это вы не думаете, если не построит зарс,построят другие. а теперь скажите,кто еще кроме зарса строит дома в 8-9 этажей из кирпича? или может быть на французском бульваре вам больше понравились бы 24 этажные стеклянные небоскребы???? слава богу что на французском бульваре строит зарс а не какой нибудь прогресс строй.

----------


## Пушкин

> У каждого свое мнение,каждый думает по своему и кто-то скажет что правильно что переименовали 
> а кто-то что нет. кому-то нравятся дома зарса а кто то говорит что "уничтожают французский бульвар высотками" но говоря это вы не думаете, если не построит зарс,построят другие. а теперь скажите,кто еще кроме зарса строит дома в 8-9 этажей из кирпича? или может быть на французском бульваре вам больше понравились бы 24 этажные стеклянные небоскребы???? слава богу что на французском бульваре строит зарс а не какой нибудь прогресс строй.


  И шо мы будем иметь в итоге - застроенный, урбанизированный район, без доступа к  морю, без парковок, с перегруженными сетями, без достаточных подъездных путей, с уничтоженными зелёными зонами? А потом нам будут говорить что Одесса уже не та, конечно уже не ТА, если мы благодарим БОГА за то что есть ЗАРС, по  моему хвалу ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ возводят за другое.

----------


## ираклий

> Вроде как это - один из архитекторов, которые отстраивали Одессу после ВОВ...


  Не вроде, а именно так. Человек больше пол Одессы отстроил, почему бы и не назвать переулочек малюсенький в его честь

----------


## Пушкин

> Не вроде, а именно так. Человек больше пол Одессы отстроил, почему бы и не назвать переулочек малюсенький в его честь


  Согласен, на Черёмушках и Таирова есть отличные места для переименований.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Согласен, на Черёмушках и Таирова есть отличные места для переименований.


 Там нет малюсеньких переулков.

----------


## Пушкин

> Там нет малюсеньких переулков.


  Ради хорошего человека - архитектора построившего эти районы по типовым проектам - найдём.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Там нет малюсеньких переулков.


 Зато они есть в районе Жеваховой горы. Там одних переулков Черноморских-13; Балтских-8; Соляных-7; Первомайских-7 и т.д. Вот, где поле для деятельности. Ведь назвали же на Большевике улицу в честь Карышковского П.О.

----------


## doc-men

> А оно (16-ти этажный облисполком) начало возводиться не позднее 1968 года. Видимо тогда старенькое здание роддома и поваляли.


 В мае 1968 года роддом стоял на месте и функционировал.

----------


## Ranke

> Я.Майстровой. Улицы Одессы. "Новая ул.-1828(17), от Б.Арнаутской до Ново-Рыбной - 1875(6); ул.Соколовской - 17.4.1964(27)"


  Спасибо, разобрался. Название просуществовало до начала 90-х.



> В мае 1968 года роддом стоял на месте и функционировал.


 Спасибо! Точное время переезда пока установить не удалось. А вот время сноса, скорей всего, отодвигается. Во-первых, стройка самого здания облисполкома никак не касалась границы здания роддома №1, а во-вторых, именно на этом месте были построены гаражи и хозпостройки в 1980 году. О чём и говорит это фото. (см. нижний край)

----------


## Antique

Очень интересно! Возможно за зданием Облсовета тоже планировалось строительство так как зачем сносить полезные помещения ради каких-то хозпостроек.

----------


## Ranke

> Очень интересно! Возможно за зданием Облсовета тоже планировалось строительство так как зачем сносить полезные помещения ради каких-то хозпостроек.


 Нашел некоторые уточнения по датам.
1. _"В эти же дни на улице Свердлова заложено высотное здание Дворца Советов, чем положено начало созданию нового административного центра города-героя"_ >>> октябрь 1967 года
2._ "Одни строят дома для рабочих завода радиально-сверлильных станков на Среднефонтанской улице, другие - в том же районе - сооружают родильный дом..."_ >>> не позднее ноября 1969 года

Думаю, перенос роддома был предопределён и стройки шли параллельно.

----------


## doc-men

Есть уточнение от свидетелей, действительно в 1968 году весной рядом с роддомом шло строительство нового здания, возводился цокольный этаж. Роддом функционировал и дальше, вплоть до 1970 года. И лишь в 1970 был закрыт.

----------


## comcon2

> Есть уточнение от свидетелей, действительно в 1968 году весной рядом с роддомом шло строительство нового здания, возводился цокольный этаж. Роддом функционировал и дальше, вплоть до 1970 года. И лишь в 1970 был закрыт.


 Может сначала планировалось меньше сопутствующих служб, а следовательно - и площадей, к дому облсовета.
И поэтому роддом оставался.
А потом решили: нам ещё нужно вот это, вот это, и вот это.
Для размещения этого всего нужно ещё построить здание, а для этого снести роддом.
Может так?

----------


## Ranke

> Вышеупомянутая карта за 1888 год показывает, что Дума располагалась там, где и сейчас.
> 
> Вложение 7701734 1888


 


> Некоторые заседания Думы могли проходить и в здании Биржи, там и балы проходили и музыкальные вечера, но канцелярия Думы находилась в полуциркульном здании с права от Дюка. И то что Дума переехала окончательно в здание Биржи, только после того как Биржу перевели в новое здание - это понятно. ...
> 
> А вот отрывок из одного моего рассказа - написал года три назад. 
> _Очередной раз, проходя мимо памятника Пушкину на бульваре, остановился, прислушиваясь к словам экскурсовода вводящего экскурсантов в заблуждение о том, что Пушкин стоит  спиной к Городской Думе по тому, что Дума отказалась выделить средства на постройку памятника.
> Интересно, кто же придумал эту байку, столько лет передающуюся из уст в уста в нашем Благословенном городе? Причем видимо эта байка тянется ещё с тех времён, когда, либо правда никого не интересовала, либо намерено искажалась. И что  же изменилось сейчас?
> Не выдержал - подошел к экскурсантам и сказал:..._


 Городская легенда (Википедия)

Затертая тема уже, понимаю, но думаю, что в момент установки памятника Дума и биржа находились в моменте переезда и не мгновенного. И было это не столь важно к расположению памятника. Народ прогуливался по бульвару и было абсолютно нормально в перспективе видеть образ известнейшего поэта ЛИЦОМ к тебе.

А вся эта история, возможно, началась с этой открытки. В которой издатель перепутал и отобразил фотопластину зеркально. А подпись, как ориентир, якобы свидетельствовала о "правильном" расположении  монумента. Так сказать "первом", в последующем развернутом по причине известной байки.

----------


## Antique

В адрес календаре ОГ на 1885 год Городская управа располагалась на Приморском бульваре, я так понимаю в полукруглом корпусе, а Дума указана по тому же адресу "Николаевский бульвар, дом ГорУправы".

Но здание Думы тоже принадлежало Городской управе, и хотя указан один адрес, но располагались они в разных зданиях. Вероятно адреса по Думской площади в ХІХ веке не использовались.

Вся Одесса, 1906 - уже указан адрес по площади:

----------


## forstrat

У меня мысли вот какого рода: понятие "переулок" видится, как описывающие проезд-проход меж двумя улицами. Потому то и "переулок". И не совсем понятно тогда, почему Высокии переулок - переулок? Довольно таки себе улица не самая короткая получается. Был ли он изначально деиствительно переулком, а потом к нему "прилипли" какие то новые проезды, или, как то по другому "повезло" с топонимикои?

----------


## Ranke

> У меня мысли вот какого рода: понятие "переулок" видится, как описывающие проезд-проход меж двумя улицами. Потому то и "переулок". И не совсем понятно тогда, почему Высокии переулок - переулок? Довольно таки себе улица не самая короткая получается. Был ли он изначально деиствительно переулком, а потом к нему "прилипли" какие то новые проезды, или, как то по другому "повезло" с топонимикои?


 В таких вопросах обычно начинаю разбираться с двух источников:

http://historymaps.16mb.com/ О.Елагин, 2015

 Я.Майстровой, 2012

----------


## Antique

> У меня мысли вот какого рода: понятие "переулок" видится, как описывающие проезд-проход меж двумя улицами. Потому то и "переулок". И не совсем понятно тогда, почему Высокии переулок - переулок? Довольно таки себе улица не самая короткая получается. Был ли он изначально деиствительно переулком, а потом к нему "прилипли" какие то новые проезды, или, как то по другому "повезло" с топонимикои?


 В Одессе часто такие короткие торцевые улицы называли переулками: Безымянный пер. (Гимназическая улица), Тюремный пер. (ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта), Занделовский пер. (Интернациональный пер.), Глухой пер. (Запорожская ул.), Прокудинский пер. (Лермонтовская ул.), Треугольный пер. (ул. Утёсова). 

Кое-что в улицы переименовали ещё в начале ХХ века.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> У меня мысли вот какого рода: понятие "переулок" видится, как описывающие проезд-проход меж двумя улицами. Потому то и "переулок". И не совсем понятно тогда, почему Высокии переулок - переулок? Довольно таки себе улица не самая короткая получается. Был ли он изначально деиствительно переулком, а потом к нему "прилипли" какие то новые проезды, или, как то по другому "повезло" с топонимикои?


 Совет. Поищите передачу Гринкевича, посвящённую этому самому Высокому переулку, Чумке, и ул. Генерала Цветаева.
Там что-то есть именно по вашему вопросу.
Точно что не помню - поэтому не буду распространяться, но что-то было.

----------


## forstrat

Всем спасибо! В целом всё понятно. Если я правильно мыслю, то, как и предполагал, часть переулка между Мечникова и Водопроводнои появилась позже.

----------


## Ranke

> В адрес календаре ОГ на 1885 год Городская управа располагалась на Приморском бульваре, я так понимаю в полукруглом корпусе, а Дума указана по тому же адресу "Николаевский бульвар, дом ГорУправы".
> Но здание Думы тоже принадлежало Городской управе, и хотя указан один адрес, но располагались они в разных зданиях. Вероятно адреса по Думской площади в ХІХ веке не использовались.
> Вся Одесса, 1906 - уже указан адрес по площади:


 Адрес-календарь серьезный источник 
С другой стороны, издателю карты допускать ошибку в подписи такого главенствующего в плане руководства города здании тоже не с руки.

  

Почему-то в описаниях того времени не делали акцента на вопросе как он [памятник] должен стоять. Решили, согласовали и всё. Не было разговоров и возмущений, про которые сейчас можно услышать. По крайней мере, я не встречал. А расположение вполне логично. Люди прогуливались и по бульвару и по площади. Большая подборка изображений >>>

----------


## forstrat

Добрыи вечер! Возник такои вопрос: на Ленпосёлке есть целая когорта "пректируемых" улиц и переулков. Первая и Вторая проектируемые улицы на схеме выделены красным



так вот, к вопросу - это какои то прикол тех, кто обзывал улицы, или там деиствительно что то проектировалось, а, потом, как случается, похерилось?

----------


## Antique

Это стандартное рабочее название для улицы в городах СССР, потом должны были переименовать, но забыли.

----------


## Ranke

1818

Дело содержит документы, связанные с установлением в Одессе порто-франко: отношение министра финансов Д. А. Гурьева, записку, план окрестности города Одессы, проект Манифеста по сему предмету. Порто-франко установлен в 1817 году в Одессе, фактически был введен в 1819 году, после устройства за чертой города таможенных пунктов, и просуществовал, с некоторыми перерывами, до 1859 года. Режим беспошлинной торговли сразу сделал город одним из мировых торговых центров.
*читать >>>*

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Добрыи вечер! Возник такои вопрос: на Ленпосёлке есть целая когорта "пректируемых" улиц и переулков. Первая и Вторая проектируемые улицы на схеме выделены красным
> 
> так вот, к вопросу - это какои то прикол тех, кто обзывал улицы, или там деиствительно что то проектировалось, а, потом, как случается, похерилось?


 Эти улицы в Троицком поселке появились гораздо позже, чем сам поселок, 1-я в начале 50-х годов, а 2-я в конце. Тогда все новые улицы условно назывались Проектируемыми, но их при первой же возможности переименовывали, а про эти забыли. Или фантазии не хватило. В некоторых справочниках указано их переименование, но оно как-то не закрепилось.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 1818
> 
> Дело содержит документы, связанные с установлением в Одессе порто-франко: отношение министра финансов Д. А. Гурьева, записку, план окрестности города Одессы, проект Манифеста по сему предмету. Порто-франко установлен в 1817 году в Одессе, фактически был введен в 1819 году, после устройства за чертой города таможенных пунктов, и просуществовал, с некоторыми перерывами, до 1859 года. Режим беспошлинной торговли сразу сделал город одним из мировых торговых центров.
> *читать >>>*


 Интересно, тут черта Порто-франко проходит не по Белинского-Лидерсовскому бульвару, а по границе городской застройки в районе будущей Маразлиевской.

----------


## forstrat

> Интересно, тут черта Порто-франко проходит не по Белинского-Лидерсовскому бульвару, а по границе городской застройки в районе будущей Маразлиевской.


 План на столько схематичен, на сколько и ожидаемо от различных карт и планов тех времён. Я в целом, не уверен, какую именно черту имел автор плана ввиду под границеи порто-франко. Мне кажется, что, то, что вы имеете ввиду под границеи - это всего лишь обозначение городскои черты, а порто-франко обозначенно другои линиеи, идущеи от Хаджибея до Днестровского лимана. Может, у автора была вот такая фантазия на этот счёт, ибо, в противном случае не понятно, что сия линия на карте собои знаменует.
Ну, это я так, мысли в слух, без глубокои уверенности)

----------


## Ranke

> План на столько схематичен, на сколько и ожидаемо от различных карт и планов тех времён. Я в целом, не уверен, какую именно черту имел автор плана ввиду под границеи порто-франко. Мне кажется, что, то, что вы имеете ввиду под границеи - это всего лишь обозначение городскои черты, а порто-франко обозначенно другои линиеи, идущеи от Хаджибея до Днестровского лимана. Может, у автора была вот такая фантазия на этот счёт, ибо, в противном случае не понятно, что сия линия на карте собои знаменует.
> Ну, это я так, мысли в слух, без глубокои уверенности)


  Я.Майстровой, 2012

На счет подробности планов тех времен. Детализируйте!
Plan de la ville d'Odessa en 1814 >>>

Переложил границу первой черты порто-франко (1818-1819) на современный план

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> План на столько схематичен, на сколько и ожидаемо от различных карт и планов тех времён. Я в целом, не уверен, какую именно черту имел автор плана ввиду под границеи порто-франко. Мне кажется, что, то, что вы имеете ввиду под границеи - это всего лишь обозначение городскои черты, а порто-франко обозначенно другои линиеи, идущеи от Хаджибея до Днестровского лимана. Может, у автора была вот такая фантазия на этот счёт, ибо, в противном случае не понятно, что сия линия на карте собои знаменует.
> Ну, это я так, мысли в слух, без глубокои уверенности)


  Да точно! Протормозил))  По Старопортофранковской же шла вторая черта. А по поводу схематичности планов тех лет я бы поспорил, многим современным далеко будет до них.

----------


## forstrat

> Я.Майстровой, 2012
> 
> На счет подробности планов тех времен. Детализируйте!
> Plan de la ville d'Odessa en 1814 >>>
> 
> Переложил границу первой черты порто-франко (1818-1819) на современный план


 Каюсь, не знал, что существовало три черты. Спасибо за разъяснения! 
По правде говоря, с детства не люблю так называемую "историческую часть города". Мне всегда нравились более открытые пространства, более современная архитектура и самые дикие и дальние пляжи и склоны.
Центр же для меня убог своим стремлением выглядеть "по богатому", в целом же, не представляя, за редким исключением, из себя, ничего значимого в архитектурном плане лично для меня, не специалиста, но, человека, имеющего свою точку зрения.
Скажу так, чтоб сразу расставить точки над "і" - мои любимыи стиль в архитектуре - брутализм. Тыльная строна экипажа на Маловского вызывает во мне дивныи восторг. 
Дом Руссова же своим перегруженным излишествами фасадом вызывает сожаление к тем людям, кои думали, что они навсегда, а оказались лишь малои толикои в песках времени.
Короче, что то я не туда залез немного, хотя, многие бы меня за это живьём сожгли)))

На счёт представленнои карты: видел уже. Ну, и что я вижу? А вижу я ничего) Ну, не совсем ничего, конечно, но, автор карты изволил пометить важные, по его мнению, учреждения, крепость, базар, церковь там всякую (гори они огнём!) - но, названия улиц - а нафига они то нужны? номера домов (или участков, уже не знаю, как тогда было принято) - тоже лишние хлопоты.
Я допускаю мысль, что смотрю с теперешнеи колокольни, и, то, что важнее для меня сеичас, когда я обращаюсь к карте, могло быть совершенно второстепенно в былые времена.
По любому, спасибо всем, кто отвечает на мои, и, не только мои, профанские вопросы!

----------


## Ranke

> Конечно, это не об улицах города, но пройти мимо такой яркой 
> карты просто невозможно.
> 
> Иллюстрированная карта Европейской России
> [сост. М.А. Павлова, 1896 год]
> 
>  1896 
> 
>  фрагмент
> ...


 Украинская ССР
Основные объекты промышленного, транспортного
и сельскохозяйственного строительства, построенные и начатые строительством,
до начала третьей пятилетки.
[ред. В.А. Калмыков, сост. М.И. Ивановский, 1939 год]

 1939

 фрагмент

Всю карту в деталях можно 
рассмотреть *здесь >>>*

----------


## Натулечка

> Украинская ССР
> 
>  фрагмент
> 
> Всю карту в деталях можно 
> рассмотреть *здесь >>>*


 Судя по карте, в Одессе в 1939г. уже не было сахарного завода? Кто знает где он был вообще.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Судя по карте, в Одессе в 1939г. уже не было сахарного завода? Кто знает где он был вообще.


 У нас не было сахарного завода!
У нас был сахаро-рафинадный завод.
То-есть: завод по рафинации - очистке сахара.
На него поставляли сахар-сырец с Кубы, там его очищали, и потом он отпралялся куда-то.
У меня там работало пару знакомых.
Женщина, которая работала дворником, разведённая, одна воспитывала ребёнка - такой дом построила - сказка.
Мужик, который работал грузчиком рассказывал, что они за 8 минут загружали вагон. Это 64 тонны!
Я был в квартире главного бухгалтера. Хорошая квартира. Хорошая.

Старшее поколение помнит: этот сахар иногда прорывался в "левую" продажу.
Тёмно-жёлтого цвета, с несильным характерным запахом.
Но это не с завода - это с порта.
Его можно было найти в Армянском переулке.
Продавался почти вдвое дешевле госцены (72 копейки за кг).
Шёл на самогон.

Так шо в 1939 году Куба была ещё колонией США, и у нас не было чего перерабатывать.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

Интересное наблюдение на улице Спартаковской.

Там на углу, где подъём на Горбатый мост, вырыли котлован под фундамент стойки биг-борда



На глубине сантиметров 30 видно старый уровень улицы.

Это подтверждается ступеньками к проходной воинской части



и тем, что до половины заложены окна первого этажа в доме напротив

----------


## Antique

> Судя по карте, в Одессе в 1939г. уже не было сахарного завода? Кто знает где он был вообще.


 В Одессе к концу ХІХ века было два сахаро-рафинадных завода. Один на Бугаёвской, 56 - Александровского товарищества (он же Бродского). Использовалась сахарная свекла. Был разрушен в результате взрыва боеприпасов в 1918 году. От него осталось 9 домов для рабочих - так называемый Сахарный посёлок окружённый советским нахалстроем 1950-х годов.
http://domofoto.ru/house/111576/

Второй завод располагался на Черноморского Казачества, 66 и принадлежал первоначально Одесскому обществу сахаро-рафинадного завода, а в советское время - сахаро-рафинадный завод им. Благоева. Существовал практически беспрерывно до распада СССР. К настоящему времени исторические производственные корпуса снесены, осталось одно дореволюционное здание неизвестного назначения и корпус с воротами 1920-х годов. Какое сырьё использовали первоначально мне не известно, но думаю, что сахарную свёклу, так как тростник навряд ли бы был рентабельным в нашей местности. В 1970-х - сахарный тростник с Кубы, так как, если не ошибаюсь, его поставляли в качестве оплаты за помощь от СССР.
http://domofoto.ru/house/127307

На советской карте обозначено только несколько предприятий из большого количества существовавших.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> В 1970-х - сахарный тростник с Кубы, так как, если не ошибаюсь, его поставляли в качестве оплаты за помощь от СССР.


 Советский Союз просто покупал у Кубы сахарный тростник, чтобы выручить коммунистическую дружественную страну.
А так кубинское сырьё Советскому Союзу было совершенно не нужно.
Дело в том, что в мировой экономике перепроизводство тростника, который растёт как трава.
И без СССР Куба быстро загнулась.
А то, что нам их сырьё было не нужно подтверждается тем, что и без них обходимся, да ещё и экспортируем.
Правда, одно "но". В СССР сельское хозяйство было искривлено под военные нужды: в Средней Азии всё, что можно было отдано под выращивание хлопка, который шёл на производство пороха. Соответственно, во всей стране менялась схема выращивания сельхозпродукции.

----------


## Натулечка

Antique,  Ivashka Promokash, спасибо вам за информацию. У меня прадед в 30-х работал скорее всего на сахаро-рафинадном заводе им. Благоева, надо поискать. А то в документах просто пишется цукровий завод или база облсовсахсекции.

----------


## Ranke

> В Одессе к концу ХІХ века было два сахаро-рафинадных завода. Один на Бугаёвской, 56 - Александровского товарищества (он же Бродского).


  реклама, 1914




> ... У меня прадед в 30-х работал скорее всего на сахаро-рафинадном заводе им. Благоева, надо поискать. А то в документах просто пишется цукровий завод или база облсовсахсекции.


 В справочнике в  разделе заводов на 1939 год
числится только один. Тот, что им. Благоева.
Видимо, ваш.

 1939

 viknaodessa.od.ua
Ул. Московская, 66
Одесский сахаро-рафинадный завод им. Благоева,
реконструированный в годы первой пятилетки. 1930 г.

----------


## Ranke

Из путеводителя по городу В.Коханского

 1890-е

----------


## Натулечка

> В справочнике в  разделе заводов на 1939 год
> числится только один. Тот, что им. Благоева.
> Видимо, ваш.
> 
>  1939


 Спасибо, за такую наглядную информацию.))
На Московсой,66 - завод, а на 
ул. Красного, 78 - там у них офис был, что-ли?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, за такую наглядную информацию.))
> На Московсой,66 - завод, а на 
> ул. Красного, 78 - там у них офис был, что-ли?


 Адрес просто изменился, а участок тот же самый. После войны нумерацию переделали, так как зданий стало меньше. В оригинале было вообще 72/74, потом 76, после революции снова 74. В справочнике на 1939 может неверный адрес. Скорее всего он и тогда был 74 или 76, так как 78 - это уже немного севернее с другой стороны от протоки. В 1950-е диапазон 72-76 изменился на № 66.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Адрес просто изменился, а участок тот же самый. После войны нумерацию переделали, так как зданий стало меньше. В оригинале было вообще 72/74, потом 76, после революции снова 74. В справочнике на 1939 может неверный адрес. Скорее всего он и тогда был 74 или 76, так как 78 - это уже немного севернее с другой стороны от протоки. В 1950-е диапазон 72-76 изменился на № 66.


 72-й номер - это ЗОР

----------


## Antique

> 72-й номер - это ЗОР


 Это сейчас, а до 1950-х адрес ЗОРа был Московская, 116. Современная територия ЗОРа - это бывшие участки в диапазоне 108 - 140, так как он поглотил много бывших частных владений.

Для ориентировки - мясокомбинат (Скотобойни) имели адрес Московская, 152 - 156, там было три отдельных участка. Сейчас эта территория имеет № 80.

----------


## Ranke

> Адрес просто изменился, а участок тот же самый. После войны нумерацию переделали, так как зданий стало меньше. В оригинале было вообще 72/74, потом 76, после революции снова 74. В справочнике на 1939 может неверный адрес. Скорее всего он и тогда был 74 или 76, так как 78 - это уже немного севернее с другой стороны от протоки. В 1950-е диапазон 72-76 изменился на № 66.


 Пролистал ряд справочников.
Адрес предприятия начиная с 1939 года "прыгает с номера на номер"
между №78 и №66 вплоть до конца союза! 

1939 - ул. Красного, 78
1947 - вул. Московська, 78
1948 - ул. Московская, 78
1950 - ул. Московская, 78
1957 - ул. Московская, 78
1963 - ул. Московская, 66
1971 - ул. Московская, 78
1977 - ул. Московская, 78
1978 - ул. Московская, 78
1983 - ул. Московская, 66

В 1988 году - №78 - сахарорафинадный з-д,
№80 - мясокомбинат

В справочнике за 1994 год указано, что
сахаро-рафинадный завод изменил название на
АО "Интерраф" и числится по ул. Московская, 66

Адрес завода с номеров 78 *присвоен перед ВОВ войной.*
Если это банальная опечатка, то как же тогда она так долго (десятилетиями)
могла переходить из одной справочной книги в другую?
Отмечу - разных авторов и издательств!

----------


## Antique

> Если это банальная опечатка, то как же тогда она так долго (десятилетиями)
> могла переходить из одной справочной книги в другую?
> Отмечу - разных авторов и издательств!


 Ну тогда да, у меня просто нет такого количества справочников за послевоенное время, чтобы так детально проверить нумерацию. Ну а ранее этого телефонного справочника на 1940 год давался привычный адрес.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Пролистал ряд справочников.
> Адрес предприятия начиная с 1939 года "прыгает с номера на номер"
> между №78 и №66 вплоть до конца союза! 
> 
> 1939 - ул. Красного, 78
> 1947 - вул. Московська, 78
> 1948 - ул. Московская, 78
> 1950 - ул. Московская, 78
> 1957 - ул. Московская, 78
> ...


 Большое спасибо.
Хорошо, что я написал про ЗОР на номере 72 - столько интересной и полезной информации поступило.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Пролистал ряд справочников.
> Адрес предприятия начиная с 1939 года "прыгает с номера на номер"
> между №78 и №66 вплоть до конца союза! 
> 
> 1939 - ул. Красного, 78
> 1947 - вул. Московська, 78
> 1948 - ул. Московская, 78
> 1950 - ул. Московская, 78
> 1957 - ул. Московская, 78
> ...


  Да, во всех доступных справочниках указан адрес за №78, хотя в списке избирательных участков 1945 года все же № 74.
Последняя перенумерация Московской произошла где-то в период 1958-1960 годов, с тех пор стал № 66. Значит в более новых телефонных справочниках просто опечатка, не проверили и забыли исправить. Такое там встречается сплошь и рядом. Иногда мне кажется это сделано нарочно, чтобы запутать шпионов.

----------


## Натулечка

> Да, во всех доступных справочниках указан адрес за №78, хотя в списке избирательных участков 1945 года все же № 74.
> Последняя перенумерация Московской произошла где-то в период 1958-1960 годов, с тех пор стал № 66. Значит в более новых телефонных справочниках просто опечатка, не проверили и забыли исправить. Такое там встречается сплошь и рядом. Иногда мне кажется это сделано нарочно, *чтобы запутать шпионов*.


  :Vvenkegif:  Это же всего лишь сахарно-рафинадный завод. Оно им нада?

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Это же всего лишь сахарно-рафинадный завод. Оно им нада?


 В СССР не было невоенной промышленности.
Доже завод "Продмаш" выпускал авиационные бомбы.
А Сахаро-рафинадный завод снабжал сахаром воинские части.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Кстати, номер мог еще скакнуть с 74 на 78 когда был застроен юго-восточный сектор Круглой площади.

----------


## Antique

> Кстати, номер мог еще скакнуть с 74 на 78 когда был застроен юго-восточный сектор Круглой площади.


 В 1936 ещё всё по старому.

----------


## Antique

> Доже завод "Продмаш" выпускал авиационные бомбы


 А был ли Продмаш до войны? В 2012 году сообщалось, что Продмашу будет скоро 70 лет, но не сообщается когда. Но это уже в любом случае не ранее 1944 года http://www.odessa.net/news/business/7018/. Но некоторые корпуса существовали и до войны.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А был ли Продмаш до войны? В 2012 году сообщалось, что Продмашу будет скоро 70 лет, но не сообщается когда. Но это уже в любом случае не ранее 1944 года http://www.odessa.net/news/business/7018/. Но некоторые корпуса существовали и до войны.


 Гончарук и Нагайцев в книге "Историография одеских заводов и фабрик" 2004 г. пишут, что "Продмаш" основан в 1933 г

----------


## Ranke

Похож на "ПРОДМАШ"?

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Похож на "ПРОДМАШ"?


 Да, дор.Котовского 253 - это "Продмаш".
Сейчас добрых 90% производственных площадей отданы в аренду другим предприятиям.

----------


## Antique

> Гончарук и Нагайцев в книге "Историография одеских заводов и фабрик" 2004 г. пишут, что "Продмаш" основан в 1933 г


 Как оказалось ранее это был завод элеваторного оборудования. Нумерация немного сместилась.

В первой половине 1930-х не упоминается.
1938: Завод элеваторного оборудования, дор. Котовского, 247
1948: Завод элеваторного оборудования, дор. Котовского, 253
1970: завод "Продмаш", дор. Котовского, 253

----------


## Antique

Добавлю, что завод на Дороге Котовского ранее 1936 года не упоминается. Возможно мелкая артель существовала на том месте, но упоминаний не встречал.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Добавлю, что завод на Дороге Котовского ранее 1936 года не упоминается. Возможно мелкая артель существовала на том месте, но упоминаний не встречал.


 Насколько я знаю, долгое время улица дорога Котовского, (или другое название, которое предшествовало этому) шла до Зернового базара.
Когда её протянули дальше - не знаю.

----------


## Antique

> Насколько я знаю, долгое время улица дорога Котовского, (или другое название, которое предшествовало этому) шла до Зернового базара.
> Когда её протянули дальше - не знаю.


 Она изначально начиналась от Ярмарочной площади, а участки города уже в конце ХІХ века были размечены до границы Одесского уезда, это несколько дальше Лиманной улицы. Последний номерной участок по левой стороне в 1913 году имел № 253, а за ним ещё один.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Добавлю, что завод на Дороге Котовского ранее 1936 года не упоминается. Возможно мелкая артель существовала на том месте, но упоминаний не встречал.


  Гончарук и Нагайцев, в книге "Историография одесских заводов и фабрик" 2004 г на стр 157 пишут:
_ "24 декабря 1983 года в газете "Вечерняя Одесса" была опубликована статья А.Данилова "Продмашу-полвека"."_

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Гончарук и Нагайцев, в книге "Историография одесских заводов и фабрик" 2004 г на стр 157 пишут:
> _ "24 декабря 1983 года в газете "Вечерняя Одесса" была опубликована статья А.Данилова "Продмашу-полвека"."_


 Может кого-то заинтересует. 
Есть ещё книга о сталепрокатном заводе им.Дзержинского, который на Известковой.
Называлась "Стальные мускулы Дзержинки"

----------


## Ranke

План города Одесса
из справочника "Вся Одесса"
за 1922 год с указанием 
заводов и фабрик


опубликован в этой книге (стр. 39)

----------


## Ranke

Серия *путеводителей по Одессе и ее окрестностям*
*"ОДЕССИКИЙ ЧИЧЕРОНЕ"* авт. Иван Карпович Авдеенко

Издавался ежегодно 10 лет подряд
начиная с 1907 года и до 1916 года включительно. 

  



ждем оцифровки...

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

Вопрос не по названию улиці, но всё таки.
В "Гугл-картах" помечена жнлнзно-дорожная станция Застава III.
Там где она помечена - ничего нет.
В Дубль-Гисе её нет
К своему удивлению нашёл статью о ней в Википедии (есть только в Украинской)
Одеса-Застава III

Кто знает: так есть у нас железнодорожная станция, или платформа, или что-то ещё под названием Застава III.

----------


## Teya

> Вопрос не по названию улиці, но всё таки.
> В "Гугл-картах" помечена жнлнзно-дорожная станция Застава III.
> Там где она помечена - ничего нет.
> В Дубль-Гисе её нет
> К своему удивлению нашёл статью о ней в Википедии (есть только в Украинской)
> Одеса-Застава III
> 
> Кто знает: так есть у нас железнодорожная станция, или платформа, или что-то ещё под названием Застава III.


 
Сейчас там ни станции, ни платформы нет.

Вот где она была:

----------


## Antique

А мне кажется, что 3-я Застава, это ЖД платформа чуть выше, где частный сектор 50-х годов (Артезианская ул., Спутников, Радио).

А южнее Стекольной смысла нет делать станцию, там сначала было поле, а потом предприятие.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Кто знает: так есть у нас железнодорожная станция, или платформа, или что-то ещё под названием Застава III.


 Ни то, ни другое. Это был пост.

По состоянию на 1917 год.


Из книги:

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Сейчас там ни станции, ни платформы нет.
> 
> Вот где она была:


 Да, именно в этом месте она отмечена в Гугле.
Но это кусок пути ответвление с линии Сортировочная-Главная в сторону Застава I.
А там сплошные заборы - задние границы заводов. Там, мне кажется, с этого коридора и выхода нет.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, именно в этом месте она отмечена в Гугле.
> Но это кусок пути ответвление с линии Сортировочная-Главная в сторону Застава I.
> А там сплошные заборы - задние границы заводов. Там, мне кажется, с этого коридора и выхода нет.


 На генштабовских картах Застава-3 отмечена немного севернее, как раз напротив военных складов. Вероятно, военные ей и пользовались.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

Может кого-то заинтересует телефонный справочник предприятий и организаций Одессы 1994 года - отдам даром.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Может кого-то заинтересует телефонный справочник предприятий и организаций Одессы 1994 года - отдам даром.


 Вся Одесса или Золотые страницы?

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Вся Одесса или Золотые страницы?


 Книга обычного формата в переплёте чёрного цвета
около 500 стр
полное название:

Краткий
ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ
СПРАВОЧНИК
предприятий
организаций
учреждений
г. ОДЕССЫ
ОГТС

----------


## Antique

> Вся Одесса или Золотые страницы?


 Это государственный телефонный справочник, как раньше были, а не кооперативный. В тот год вышла Вся Одесса и просто телефонный стравочник. В последнем структура подобна справочнику на 1983 год.





> Краткий телефонный справочник предприятий, организаций и учреждений г. Одессы. Сост. Грищенко И. Б. и соавт. Одесса ТПКП «Юг», 1994 сдано в набор 17.01.94г. (подписано к печати 20.06.94г.)

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Это государственный телефонный справочник, как раньше были, а не кооперативный. В тот год вышла Вся Одесса и просто телефонный стравочник. В последнем структура подобна справочнику на 1983 год.


 Совершенно верно
можно сказать что это последний советский справочник

до этого у меня был справочник середины 70-х с частными абонетами

----------


## Antique

> до этого у меня был справочник середины 70-х с частными абонетами


 Помню помню, такой толстый, в синей обложке. Кажется на 1976 год.

----------


## TigerS

> Может кого-то заинтересует телефонный справочник предприятий и организаций Одессы 1994 года - отдам даром.


 Ну раз такой раритет ))) - давайте оцифруем и будет для всех.
Не обещаю быстро, но потихоньку думаю и 500 страниц осилим. Если ложиться под сканер не очень будет сопротивляться )))
Координаты встречи в личку?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ну раз такой раритет ))) - давайте оцифруем и будет для всех.
> Не обещаю быстро, но потихоньку думаю и 500 страниц осилим. Если ложиться под сканер не очень будет сопротивляться )))
> Координаты встречи в личку?


  Разумная мысль. Так даже будет лучше. Я уже договорился на завтра забрать, но у меня пока негде сканировать.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Помню помню, такой толстый, в синей обложке. Кажется на 1976 год.


 У меня есть за 71 и 76. Интересно, за какие года еще могут встречаться?

----------


## Antique

> У меня есть за 71 и 76. Интересно, за какие года еще могут встречаться?


 
"Одесса. Справочник. Одесса: Одесское областное книжное издательство, 1957" (подп. к печати 22.10.1956)
"Одесса. Справочник. Одесса: Одесское областное книжное издательство, 1963" (по состоянию на 1.03.1963)
"Одесса: учреждения, организации, предприятия их адреса и телефоны, улицы, переулки, проспекты. Одесса: Управление по делам издательств, полиграфии и ин. торговли Одесского Облисполкома, 1978".

Это в Научной библиотеке

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> "Одесса. Справочник. Одесса: Одесское областное книжное издательство, 1957" (подп. к печати 22.10.1956)
> "Одесса. Справочник. Одесса: Одесское областное книжное издательство, 1963" (по состоянию на 1.03.1963)
> "Одесса: учреждения, организации, предприятия их адреса и телефоны, улицы, переулки, проспекты. Одесса: Управление по делам издательств, полиграфии и ин. торговли Одесского Облисполкома, 1978".
> 
> Это в Научной библиотеке


 Да, справочники Одесса 57 и 63 года известны, я имел ввиду именно телефонные, которые почти у каждого обладателя телефона лежали рядом на тумбочке. Знаю, еще был 1965 года, получается их выпускали раз в 5-7 лет?

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Да, справочники Одесса 57 и 63 года известны, я имел ввиду именно телефонные, которые почти у каждого обладателя телефона лежали рядом на тумбочке. Знаю, еще был 1965 года, получается их выпускали раз в 5-7 лет?


 Мы квартиру получили зимой 75/76, через год стали на очередь на установку телефона, ещё через год нам установили телефон.
Тогда же был куплен первый телефонный справочник.
Не думаю, что они залёживались значит это было новое издание - 78-го года.
Потом мне предлагали купить работники книжного магазина, но с нагрузкой (кто был при совке знают, что в комплекте с популярными изданиями в обязательном порядке продавали залежалый товар, увеличивая стоимость покупки примерно в 2 раза).
Это был год 82-84, может чуть позже - я отказался - надеялся купить без нагрузки.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Мы квартиру получили зимой 75/76, через год стали на очередь на установку телефона, ещё через год нам установили телефон.
> Тогда же был куплен первый телефонный справочник.
> Не думаю, что они залёживались значит это было новое издание - 78-го года.
> Потом мне предлагали купить работники книжного магазина, но с нагрузкой (кто был при совке знают, что в комплекте с популярными изданиями в обязательном порядке продавали залежалый товар, увеличивая стоимость покупки примерно в 2 раза).
> Это был год 82-84, может чуть позже - я отказался - надеялся купить без нагрузки.


  Это хорошо, если они переиздавались каждый год. А в 80-е справочники уже были гораздо тоньше и без частных номеров.

----------


## Натулечка

Арестованные священники, Одесса, 1920 год 

Это Греческая площадь?
Фото с этого сайта: http://antik-war.com/news/Cerkov-i-religiya-v-SSSR

----------


## Lively

Да, вне всяких сомнений.

----------


## Натулечка

> Да, вне всяких сомнений.


 Трамвайные рельсы или что это?

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Трамвайные рельсы или что это?


 Тогда трамваи ходили везде, даже по такой узкой улице как Ланжероновская

----------


## Натулечка

> Имеется ввиду не то здание. Роддом разрушен, он был на месте здания Обладминистрации со стороны Ямчитского: http://domofoto.ru/house/37354


  Вы не знаете, информация о рождении из роддомов вообще доступна, в частности по этому? Куда они девают тонны медкарточек?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вы не знаете, информация о рождении из роддомов вообще доступна, в частности по этому? Куда они девают тонны медкарточек?


  Через 25 лет отправляют на макулатуру.

----------


## Натулечка

> Через 25 лет отправляют на макулатуру.


 Жаль, информация пролила бы свет на многие генеалогические вопросы.

----------


## TigerS

> Ну раз такой раритет ))) - давайте оцифруем и будет для всех.


 Спасибо Ivashka Promokash
Дело сделано )))
Краткий телефонный справочник предприятий, организаций и учреждений г. Одессы. 1994 г.

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Спасибо Ivashka Promokash
> Дело сделано )))
> Краткий телефонный справочник предприятий, организаций и учреждений г. Одессы. 1994 г.


 Спасибо за труды

----------


## Антонини

> Через 25 лет отправляют на макулатуру.


 что такое 25 лет для человеческой жизни?.. а для нескольких поколений и того больше? Может, все таки какие-то архивы?

----------


## Натулечка

Кто знает до которого года функционировало Народное училище для детей, живущих в Павловском здании? Могло оно сохраниться после революции?

----------


## Натулечка

И, вдруг у кого-то есть информация о доме Пономаренко, который стоял еще в 1893г. на ул. Пушкинской,34

----------


## Antique

> И, вдруг у кого-то есть информация о доме Пономаренко, который стоял еще в 1893г. на ул. Пушкинской,34


 Нумерация смещалась, однако в адресных книгах участок Пономаренко по такому адресу не упоминается, но был участок Софии Пономаренко на Пушкинской, 51 и Ришельевской, 63.

А ещё был участок Пономаренко на Тираспольской, 7.

----------


## Натулечка

> Нумерация смещалась, однако в адресных книгах участок Пономаренко по такому адресу не упоминается, но был участок Софии Пономаренко на Пушкинской, 51 и Ришельевской, 63.
> 
> А ещё был участок Пономаренко на Тираспольской, 7.


 Здесь написано Пушкинская, 51, получается?

----------


## Antique

> Здесь написано Пушкинская, 51, получается?Вложение 12856405


 Да. Раньше написание цифр не всегда біло понятным, мне тоже встречалось 1 похожее на 4. А в данном случае хвост от пятёрки соединён с единицей.

----------


## Натулечка

> Да. Раньше написание цифр не всегда біло понятнім, мне тоже встречалось 1 похожее на 4. А в данном случае хвост от пятёрки соединён с единицей.


 Благодарю вас, неожиданный поворот.))

----------


## novus2004

Добрый день,знатоки! Подскажите пожалуйста,на улице Прохоровская, в 1934-1937гг какой именно завод строил дома по №4,возможно и весь пролет 2-4. Если можно,в личку,что бы не пропустить информацию. Очень нужно!

----------


## Trs

Никакой. Это был кооператив.

http://domofoto.ru/house/32163/
http://domofoto.ru/house/32164/
http://domofoto.ru/house/32165/

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

Как мне кажется, кооперативные дома появились во второй половине 60-х годов.
Если я не ошибаюсь - первый кооперативный дом на 1-й станции Люсдорфской дороги.
Дома, о которых идёт речь, сильно похожи на "переходные сталинки", когда уже отказались от декоративных излишеств сталинок, но ещё не пришли к минимализму хрущёвок.

----------


## OdGen

В документе речь идет о доме мещанки Софии Пономаренко на ул. Пушкинской, 51. Этот дом был куплен ею во второй половине 1880-х г. у итальянско-подданой Жозефины Бордо. Оценка дома в 1890-х годах составляла 10 212 руб.  Впоследствии домом владели другие люди, его нумерация в 1900-1910-е годы не менялась.

----------


## Antique

> Как мне кажется, кооперативные дома появились во второй половине 60-х годов


 Первые коооперативы появились ещё до революции, во время НЭПа ничего не изменилось. А вот с окончанием НЭПа исчезли и кооперативы. После этого долгое время строили только ведомственные дома. С Брежневым всё вернулось в круги своя.

Я даже более того скажу, в 1920-е некоторые дома возводились частными лицами, в основном индивидуальные или двухэтажные на две квартиры. Есть и трёхэтажный дом (на три квартиры).

----------


## Скруджжж

> Как мне кажется, кооперативные дома появились во второй половине 60-х годов.
> Если я не ошибаюсь - первый кооперативный дом на 1-й станции Люсдорфской дороги.
> Дома, о которых идёт речь, сильно похожи на "переходные сталинки", когда уже отказались от декоративных излишеств сталинок, но ещё не пришли к минимализму хрущёвок.


 Вам неправильно кажется. Это типичные довоенные сталинки. 
https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...56?hl=ru&hl=ru
Тяготеют они к конструктивизму. Отличаются в худшую сторону от послевоенных ,как правило, деревянными перекрытиями

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Вам неправильно кажется. Это типичные довоенные сталинки. 
> https://www.google.com.ua/maps/@46.4...56?hl=ru&hl=ru
> Тяготеют они к конструктивизму. Отличаются в худшую сторону от послевоенных ,как правило, деревянными перекрытиями


 Спасибо - буду знать

----------


## Ranke

Ну, число не 1 четвертого месяца, а 13 девятого 
Предложено переименовать улицу Академическую (быв. Пионерская)
в улицу сенатора...



Ответ директора департамента культуры и туризма города
Марковой Т.Ю.

----------


## Wondergod

Достойный человек и большой друг нашей страны, назвать улицу это то немногое что можно сделать в память о Джоне Маккейне! 

Отправлено с Huawei

----------


## Wondergod

Только лучше пусть переименуют Ицхака Рабина. 

Отправлено с Huawei

----------


## Ivashka Promokash

> Только лучше пусть переименуют Ицхака Рабина.


 Наш человек, погиб от рук террористов

----------


## Репатриант

У меня вопрос к знатокам по улицам Одессы:
Одна из одесских улиц некоторое время именовалась труднопроизносимым "улица 19 февраля 1861 года"(это дата отмены крепостного права в Росс.империи высочайшим указом государя-императора Александра II("Освободителя"). Так вот, вопрос не в том, какая именно улица в Одессе так труднопроизносимо именовалась, это известно, а именно с какого времени и по какое она носила такое название?

----------


## Antique

> У меня вопрос к знатокам по улицам Одессы:
> Одна из одесских улиц некоторое время именовалась труднопроизносимым "улица 19 февраля 1861 года"(это дата отмены крепостного права в Росс.империи высочайшим указом государя-императора Александра II("Освободителя"). Так вот, вопрос не в том, какая именно улица в Одессе так труднопроизносимо именовалась, это известно, а именно с какого времени и по какое она носила такое название?


 Русский национализм в Российской империи сильно прогрессировал и ГорДума решила дать некоторым улицам Одессы патриотические названия - Петра Великого, Кондратенко, Скобелева, Запорожская (вероятно к "воссоединению" Украины с Россией) и т. д.

Согласно справочника Я. Майстрового Городская Дума предложила переименовать улицу Госпитальную 26.01.1901 по старому стилю, но МВД тогда не согласилось на переименование и улица была переименована 18.06.1904 (стар. ст.).

В пределах 1934-1935 улица переименована в Жанны Лябурб, во времена Транснистрии, когда вернули улицам названия до патриотического периода она снова стала Госпитальной.
В 1954 году Госпитальную переименовали в ул. Богдана Хмельницкого в рамках празднования "воссоединения" Украины с Россией.

----------


## Ranke

Бывает проходят достаточно редкие планы города. 
издание Ю.Ландмана 1914-1918

 

Итальянский б-р >>> Франкская ул.

----------


## forstrat

> Бывает проходят достаточно редкие планы города. 
> издание Ю.Ландмана 1914-1918
> 
>  
> 
> Итальянский б-р >>> Франкская ул.


 Или у меня что то с логикой и наблюдательностью, или, что то тут немного не вяжется. Если планы 1914 - 1918 годов, то, Пироговская была же уже вся застроена, практически. А тут участки. Вассаля, вон, например, и, иже с ним. Я понимаю, что на участках могут быть здания, но, по Пироговской в районе госпиталя, там застройка такая, маштабная. По номерам домов судя, участки крупнее должны гораздо быть.
Про то, что Канатная называлась Полтавской победы, услышал впервые. Видимо, это продолжалось недолго.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Или у меня что то с логикой и наблюдательностью, или, что то тут немного не вяжется. Если планы 1914 - 1918 годов, то, Пироговская была же уже вся застроена, практически. А тут участки. Вассаля, вон, например, и, иже с ним. Я понимаю, что на участках могут быть здания, но, по Пироговской в районе госпиталя, там застройка такая, маштабная. По номерам домов судя, участки крупнее должны гораздо быть.
> Про то, что Канатная называлась Полтавской победы, услышал впервые. Видимо, это продолжалось недолго.


    Это название, отобразили Ильф и Петров, в "Золотом телёнке"

"_На улице Полтавской победы, в асфальтовом углу, образованном выступом дома, у звездного желоба. Там лежит он, кожаный благодетель, чуть присыпанный сухим цветом акаций, в соседстве со сплющенным окурком. На улицу Полтавской победы Саша ходил каждый день, но, к крайнему его удивлению, бумажника не было. Он шевелил мусор гимназическим стеком и тупо смотрел на висевшую у парадного хода эмалированную дощечку: "Податной инспектор Ю.М.Бомбе"._ " (с)




> Или у меня что то с логикой и наблюдательностью, или, что то тут немного не вяжется. Если планы 1914 - 1918 годов, то, Пироговская была же уже вся застроена, практически. А тут участки. Вассаля, вон, например, и, иже с ним. Я понимаю, что на участках могут быть здания, но, по Пироговской в районе госпиталя, там застройка такая, маштабная. По номерам домов судя, участки крупнее должны гораздо быть.
> Про то, что Канатная называлась Полтавской победы, услышал впервые. Видимо, это продолжалось недолго.


  На старый план, издатель наложил новые названия улиц. 
 Полтавской Победы -Канатная
Скоблевская - Еврейская 
Кондратенко-Полицейская
Суворовская- Малая Арнаутская

После разгрома, учинённого японцами, власти начали упирать на патриотизм и подвиги предков. Поэтому и переименовывали улицы, в честь былых побед.

----------


## Antique

Да, просто старая картоснова 1880-х годов. Тут ещё тюремный замок на Тюремной площади есть. Даже план Дитерихса 1894 года актуальнее.

----------


## Ranke

> ...
> Про то, что Канатная называлась Полтавской победы, услышал впервые. Видимо, это продолжалось недолго.


 Советую ознакомиться с книгой-справочником по топонимике нашего города.
Гарантированно найдёте много нового интересного для себя.
  из книги Я.М. Майстрового, 2012

2Antique
"Да, просто старая картоснова 1880-х годов. Тут ещё тюремный замок на Тюремной площади есть. Даже план Дитерихса 1894 года актуальнее."

Кто же спорит  Тем более с Дитерихсом или с теми, которые не составляли, а просто брали и перепечатывали. Спрос и продажи того требовали 
А вот название улицы "Франкская" мелькнуло впервые. По крайней мере я раньше не встречал и не читал. У того же Майстрового она не упоминается.
А ведь это только один из читабельных фрагментов этого плана.

P.S. Ха-ха-ха. Нашел карт-основу этого плана 
Висковский 1894-1897



"Франкская ул." - название проходящее по совр. Итальянскому б-ру
это часть "Старо Порто Франкская ул."
Кстати,  Юнкерский б-р появляется спустя пару лет - 1899 год.

"...-алан-зелан..."

----------


## Antique

> P.S. Ха-ха-ха. Нашел карт-основу этого плана 
> Висковский 1894-1897


 по вашей ссылке немного актуальнее, так как участок Халайджогло за Старосенной показан с улицами (Вознесенский пер., Елисаветградский, Ананьевский и т. д.), а на неизвестном плане указн ещё один из предыдущих владельцев - Параскева без разбивки на улицы.

----------


## Ranke

> ... а на неизвестном плане указн ещё один из предыдущих владельцев - *Параскева* без разбивки на улицы.


 Такую подпись этого участка имеет план города из 
энциклопедического словаря Брокгауза и Ефрона (1890—1907) 


Так что у издателя неизвестного плана Ю. Ландмана какой-то гибрид получился.

----------


## Ranke

издание Е.П. Распопова (1905г)



Фрагмент:
 источник

----------


## Antique

Меня в своё время очень интересовал вопрос, почему новые кварталы имеют такую беспорядочную нумерацию или вовсе её не имеют. Оказалось, что так как новые кварталы образовывались в результате разделения их на участки под застройку прежними владельцами, то внутриквартальные проезды оставались за владельцем бывшего цельного участка, таким образом Городская управа совершенно никакого отношения до этих улиц не имела. Соответственно названия этих улиц были придуманы не городской управой, а владельцами участков.

С Сигнальным переулком, правда, был случай, когда владельцы раздроблённых участков попросили ГорУправу хоть как то этот переулок назвать, несмотря на то что он оставался частным.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Меня в своё время очень интересовал вопрос, почему новые кварталы имеют такую беспорядочную нумерацию или вовсе её не имеют. Оказалось, что так как новые кварталы образовывались в результате разделения их на участки под застройку прежними владельцами, то внутриквартальные проезды оставались за владельцем бывшего цельного участка, таким образом Городская управа совершенно никакого отношения до этих улиц не имела. Соответственно названия этих улиц были придуманы не городской управой, а владельцами участков.
> 
> С Сигнальным переулком, правда, был случай, когда владельцы раздроблённых участков попросили ГорУправу хоть как то этот переулок назвать, несмотря на то что он оставался частным.


 А в каком году это примерно произошло?

----------


## Antique

> А в каком году это примерно произошло?


 В 1910 в думу направили коллективное прошение, а в 1911 году он получил название. Но сам переулок появился раньше, так как к тому времени уже был застроен, а домовладельцам просто надоела его безымянность. У Майстрового, кстати, указана дата и источник.

----------


## Antique

Первый доклад по поводу Сигнального переулка. На баланс город переулок отказался принимать.
Известия Одесской городской думы. Одесса, 1910. С 1554-1555




> *Доклад № 153 - 1910 по ходатайству домовладельцев Нового переулка по Среднефонтанской улице о принятии в собственность города этого переулка*.
> 
> (Прошение домовладельцем Нового переулка на имя Одесской Городской Управы от 3-го марта 1910 г.)
> 
> В 1893 году, с разрешения Одесской Городской Управы, была распланирована на дворовые участки и распродана дача А. Гулье, находившаяся у переезда Ю.-З. железной дороги, на первой версте, за Пассажирским вокзалом.
> Согласно плану раздела этой дачи, утверждённому Одесской Городской Управой 11-го сентября 1893 года, за № 15887, образовался переулок шириной 8 саж. и длиной около 60 саж., один конец которого упирается в Среднефонтанскую улицу, ведущую к Военному собору и Кадетскому корпусу, а с другой - в рельсовый путь железной дороги.
> В настоящее время переулок этот почти весь застроен, но как частный и не принятый ещё городом, не имеет названия, а в следствие этого и дома остаются без нумерации.
> Такое положение сильно затрудняет всякие деловые сношения наши, как с городом, так и вне его, - по почте и телеграфу, ибо нет возможности ясно обозначить свой адрес.
> Вследствие изложенного, мы, домовладельцы упомянутого переулка, имеем честь почтительнейше простить Одесскую Городскую Управу принять в собственность города этот переулок и дать ему какое-либо название.
> ...

----------


## Antique

В 1911 году домовладельцы подали новое прошение, на этот раз только о наименовании переулка, который гордума заседанием от 22.01.1911 (ст. ст.) и назвала Сигнальным.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В 1910 в думиу направили коллективное прошение, а в 1911 году он получил название. Но сам переулок появился раньше (дата не указана в докладе), так как к тому времени уже был застроен, а домовладельцам просто надоела его безымянность. У Майстрового, кстати, указана дата и источник.


 Интересно, спасибо! Как-то у Майстрового эту информацию прозевал. Всегда считал Сигнальный неотъемлимой частью Третьего, а в последствии 7-го Бассейного переулка.


Теперь многое становится ясно. По крайней мере объясняет всю эту путаницу с названиями в районе дачных участков. Надеюсь, где-то в архиве найдутся подобные документы и по другим переулкам.

----------


## Antique

Было по Удельному переулку. Кажется в 1916-м. Его приняли на баланс города оставив народное название "Удельный переулок". Мне кажется, что большинство таких переулков стало городскими в советское время по причине полной национализации земли.

Улицы в Отраде приняли на городской баланс не ранее 1910-го года.

Черноморская улица была частной, принадлежала Сенницкому, так как это его хутор был поделён. Не знаю, успели ли принять его на баланс до революции. Мне Сергей Александрович Седых рассказывал, что в 1910-м году устроители Одесской выставки хотели подключиться к водопроводу или канализации жителей Черноморской улицы, но те запросили очень высокую цену (коммуникации под улицей соответственно тоже были частные) и дело дальнейший ход не получило.

Выходит жители таких улиц из частных територий за свой счёт оплачивали их благоустройство и проведение коммуникаций, обслуживание.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Было по Удельному переулку. Кажется в 1916-м. Его приняли на баланс города оставив народное название "Удельный переулок". Мне кажется, что большинство таких переулков стало городскими в советское время по причине полной национализации земли.
> 
> Улицы в Отраде приняли на городской баланс не ранее 1910-го года.
> 
> Черноморская улица была частной, принадлежала Сенницкому, так как это его хутор был поделён. Не знаю, успели ли принять его на баланс до революции. Мне Сергей Александрович Седых рассказывал, что в 1910-м году устроители Одесской выставки хотели подключиться к водопроводу или канализации жителей Черноморской улицы, но те запросили очень высокую цену (коммуникации под улицей соответственно тоже были частные) и дело дальнейший ход не получило.
> 
> Выходит жители таких улиц из частных територий за свой счёт оплачивали их благоустройство и проведение коммуникаций, обслуживание.


 Но при этом Черноморскую официально так назвали аж в 1902 году. Думаю, тут больше проблема в бюрократии  -пока городские власти раскочегарятся, примут решение, народ эти переулки сам сто раз попереназывает.

----------


## Antique

> Но при этом Черноморскую официально так назвали аж в 1902 году. Думаю, тут больше проблема в бюрократии  -пока городские власти раскочегарятся, примут решение, народ эти переулки сам сто раз попереназывает.


 Также с Отрадой. Тоже ж ещё в 1902 году названия утвердили.

На счёт Еврейской-Скобелева, то о том, что её должны были переименовать, вспомнили только через годы, так как было постановление Гордумы ещё в ХІХ веке. Но дальше не было произведено никаких действий, и по факту улица осталась со старым названием, пока о ней снова не вспомнили (кажется в 1907 году).

Или можно вспомнить, что даже после утверждения новых названий улиц и перенумерации об этом никто ничего не знал. В прошениях на постройку новые адреса пошли только с 1904 года.

----------


## Спокойствие

> А вот где бульвар Академика Богатского существует - вообще никто не знает. Планировали создать его в районе Вузовского. Название по документам есть - бульвара нет.


  В паспортах жильцов дома по ул. Александра Невского 55, стоит штамп прописки- "Бульвар Богатского 55"

----------


## Antique

> В паспортах жильцов дома по ул. Александра Невского 55, стоит штамп прописки- "Бульвар Богатского 55"


 Паспорта в 1990-х выдавали. Это когда же планировали, интересно, создать бульвар?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Паспорта в 1990-х выдавали. Это когда же планировали, интересно, создать бульвар?


 Планировали-то давно. Во времена СССР
Просто, прописка перекочевала из "молоткастого, серпастого советского паспорта"-в новый украинский.
 Почтовое отделение 65088 и поныне обслуживает дом, по бул.Богатского 55


 А дом номер 55, по улице Александра Невского, в списках обслуживаемых не числится.

----------


## Antique

Так похоже у дома просто не поменяли адрес, потому и в прописке так.

Бульвар Академика Богатского и ныне в официальном списке улиц числится.
http://omr.gov.ua/popup161.htm

Что странно, более ранние и более поздние дома имеют адрес по А. Невского. Возможно, что когда сдавали конкретно этот дом и планировали переименовать улицу.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> В паспортах жильцов дома по ул. Александра Невского 55, стоит штамп прописки- "Бульвар Богатского 55"


 Понятно... это как с Махачкалинской - дома построили, а улицу так и не сделали.

----------


## михенди

> Понятно... это как с Махачкалинской - дома построили, а улицу так и не сделали.


 Правда??? Отправьте к первоисточнику.

----------


## Lively

> ...Бульвар Академика Богатского и ныне в официальном списке улиц числится.
> http://omr.gov.ua/popup161.htm


 По этой ссылке "Страница не найдена"  Согласно адресному реестру на том же сайте, в поисковой строке появляется "Академика Богатского бул." но при этом отсылает к переулку Богатского. Появление на карте города этого названия - отдельная тема. Какой изощренный ум догадался переименовать безобидный "4-й проектируемый переулок" ( это один из переулков рядом с котельной, соединяющий Бригадную и Неделина) в переулок уважаемого в городе человека? Могу только представить, зная взрывной характер Алексея Всеволодовича Богатского, какова бы была его реакция на то, как именно "увековечили" его имя...

----------


## Antique

> По этой ссылке "Страница не найдена"


 Менее чем за сутки на сайте Горсовета провели реконструкцию, по этому ещё в 5 вечера страницу можно было увидеть.

Могу посоветовать посмотреть в кэше.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Правда??? Отправьте к первоисточнику.


 Первоисточник чего? Даже на туристской схеме 1989 года Махачкалинская указана от Жолио-Кюри до Днепродороги. А на деле мы имеем лишь маленький тупичок от проспекта Добровольского.

----------


## Antique

Да уж. В начале 1990-х всё испортили. Воткнули туда монолитную башню.

----------


## Ranke

> Планировали-то давно. Во времена СССР
> Просто, прописка перекочевала из "молоткастого, серпастого советского паспорта"-в новый украинский.
>  Почтовое отделение 65088 и поныне обслуживает дом, по бул.Богатского 55
> 
> 
> 
>  А дом номер 55, по улице Александра Невского, в списках обслуживаемых не числится.


 По базе конца 90-х и 
списку абонентов телефонной связи
за адресом по бульвару Богатскому числится только один дом - №55
 1999

----------


## Ranke

Меня спросили сколько существует вариантов карт за город
известного издателя К.В.Висковского.
Ответ: не менее полусотни самых различных форматов, 
выпущенных в период с 1875  по 1918 года.
Составил общий вид некоторых из наиболее распространенных:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Меня спросили сколько существует вариантов карт за город
> известного издателя К.В.Висковского.
> Ответ: не менее полусотни самых различных форматов, 
> выпущенных в период с 1875  по 1918 года.
> Составил общий вид некоторых из наиболее распространенных:


  Но по сути - это три одинаковые карты

----------


## Antique

Если говорить о Висковском, то есть карты курортных пригородов вроде Отрады и Среднего Фонтана.

----------


## Antique

С коллегой подняли вопрос косвенно затрагивающий расположение участка Львовой, который согласно прошению одного из застройщиков находился на Среднем Фонтане в переулке выходящем к линии парового трамвая. По состоянию на 1905 год хутор упоминался разделённым на участки - типичное на фонтане событие, когда спрос сделал возможным быструю продажу под застройку дачами до этого толком не используемых хуторов в дачных местностях.

В справочниках вся Одесса упоминается участок Е. Львовой площадью 1759 кв. саж. - вероятно это то, что ещё не успели распродать, хотя Львова могла оставить участок и за собой. Впрочем через несколько лет и это владение исчезает.

Вся Одесса, 1905


Исходя из некоторых фамилий именно через хутор Львовой проходит современная Львовская улица (в то время улица была тупиковой упиралась в другой хутор в районе современного Экономического университета). И хотя по Майстровому это название впервые упоминается в 1922 году в качестве Львовского переулка, однако такое название в качестве народного вполне могло быть дано этой улице до революции. Подобным образом были названы: Вагнеровский пер., Прокудинский пер., Вольфовский пер., Ронисовский пер. и т. д.

Фрагмент карты от Швейцарии до Дачи Ковалевского, 1905 изд. Висковский


Очень приблизительная современная привязка, Openstreetmap, лицензия CC-BY-SA.


И вдобавок ещё один приблизительный список из Вся Одесса, 1910, где среди владельцев упомянут тот самый И. А. Бунин со своей женой А. Н. Цакни

----------


## forstrat

Волею случая (а случаи бывают всякие), побывал сего дня на Шанхае. Наблюдал картины, памятные ещё с конца 80х, когда вино и водку там покупали. Нахалстрой в виде чёрти чего + одно капитальное строение о двух этажах. Имеет адрес Фонтанская дорога, 6 дом. Это замечательно!
По выезду имел счастие лицезреть некие корпуса довольно обширные за забором (на плане отмечены большим красным овалом). Не соображая, ввиду малограмотности, что это, полез в 2гис. Там инфы ноль, но, зато, обнаружилась дикая вакхканалия с нумерацией неких сооружений, имеющих весьма причудливые адреса по Фонтанской дороге.
В связи с этим ряд вопросов к более мудрым товарищам: что ранее было сей Шанхай (Фонтанская 6), что за корпуса такие, и, что за беда с нумерацией?
План прилагается (не тот, что на Шанхае продавали)))

----------


## Спокойствие

> В связи с этим ряд вопросов к более мудрым товарищам: что ранее было сей Шанхай (Фонтанская 6), что за корпуса такие, и, что за беда с нумерацией?


  Одесское высшее артиллерийское командное училище.

----------


## forstrat

> Одесское высшее артиллерийское командное училище.


 Мей би... но, более они схожи на производственные помещения или склады.

З.Ы. - пока не придумал в уме, как при арт-училище могли использовать эти строения. Это на учебные корпуса никак не похоже. Артиллерию они там вряд ли базировали... Ну, ангары ангарами...

----------


## Спокойствие

> Мей би... но, более они схожи на производственные помещения или склады.


  В любом военном училище, обязательно есть склады
По ссылке -описание. 
Глава 4
http://artofwar.ru/c/chebotarew_s_i/text_0280.shtml

----------


## forstrat

> В любом военном училище, обязательно есть склады
> По ссылке -описание. 
> Глава 4
> http://artofwar.ru/c/chebotarew_s_i/text_0280.shtml


 Ага! Спасибо! Теперь понятно.

(с Шанхаем и нумерацией всё равно не понятно))

----------


## Ranke

> По выезду имел счастие лицезреть некие корпуса довольно обширные за забором (на плане отмечены большим красным овалом). Не соображая, ввиду малограмотности, что это, полез в 2гис. Там инфы ноль...


 Ну это нормально 
Бо там наш спецназ треши проводит 


Кстати, спортивный зал с самыми большими в городе потолками (14м)
Думаю, понятно под какие упражнения...
 
фото из открытых источников

----------


## forstrat

> Ну это нормально 
> Бо там наш спецназ треши проводит 
> 
> 
> Кстати, спортивный зал с самыми большими в городе потолками (14м)
> Думаю, понятно под какие упражнения...
>  
> фото из открытых источников


 Вау! Да, это не наш подвал на Ядова...
Поспрашаю своих с пристрастием, что они об этом знают)
Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> В связи с этим ряд вопросов к более мудрым товарищам: что ранее было сей Шанхай (Фонтанская 6), что за корпуса такие, и, что за беда с нумерацией?
> План прилагается (не тот, что на Шанхае продавали)))


  А что там на снимках Luftwaffe?

----------


## forstrat

> А что там на снимках Luftwaffe?


 Такое...

----------


## Antique

> Такое...


 Вверху - это перестроенные здания училища. Кроме главного корпуса там ещё много было разных вспомогательных зданий. И ещё году так в 1914 - 1916 училище просило отвести землю для тира, может он находился как раз на територрии ближней к аллее ипподрома.

----------


## Ranke

> Вверху - это перестроенные здания училища. Кроме главного корпуса там ещё много было разных вспомогательных зданий. И ещё году так в 1914 - 1916 училище просило отвести землю для тира, может он находился как раз на територрии ближней к аллее ипподрома.


 Думаю, в тех годах его не построили. Иначе зачем нужно было в 1929 году
разрабатывать проект... еще одного тира на этой же территории артшколы?

А вот на 5 ст.БФ у Одесского кадетского корпуса все получилось 
с устройством 50-ти метрового тира.
Судя по звукам активно действующего в последние годы.

По понятным причинам 2gis напрочь "забыл" отобразить его 
даже в молчаливом силуэтном формате.

----------


## forstrat

И всё же! 
По дому Фонтанская 6. На домофото инфы нет. На аэрофотосъёмке конкретное строение тоже как то не видится... 
Как то же оно произошло, и, как то приключилось так, что там развилась клоака, в некотором роде...
Опустим те социальный проблемы, которые повинны в том, что я так выгляжу) А вот, как зародился и развился Шанхай, было интересно узнать.

----------


## Antique

С Благословения Министерства обороны шанхай развился я думаю. Как только начало это министерство выдавать там землю под индивидуальную застройку, так понеслось.

----------


## forstrat

> С Благословения Министерства обороны шанхай развился я думаю. Как только начало это министерство выдавать там землю под индивидуальную застройку, так понеслось.


 Хм... Такой вариант возможен, и, исключать его нельзя, но, как то немного не стыкуется у меня в голове кое что. В годы возникновения этого чуда градообразования, министерство обороны всё же было ещё министерством обороны. Кой какая тяга к порядку за этим ведомством в бытность водилась. Там же творился полный пердимонокль. И какому тайно созданному на подземных заводах подвиду сапиенсов это министерство выделяло землю, что, на ней столь густыми кудрями развилась торговля веществами, всякие разные интересные воздействия на организм имеющими, тоже вопрос довольно интересный. Какой то цыганский полк из Казахстана после испытаний Н-бомбы перевели? (цыган там не припомню, но, по сути оно рядом)

----------


## OdGen

> С коллегой подняли вопрос косвенно затрагивающий расположение участка Львовой, который согласно прошению одного из застройщиков находился на Среднем Фонтане в переулке выходящем к линии парового трамвая. По состоянию на 1905 год хутор упоминался разделённым на участки - типичное на фонтане событие, когда спрос сделал возможным быструю продажу под застройку дачами до этого толком не используемых хуторов в дачных местностях.
> 
> В справочниках вся Одесса упоминается участок Е. Львовой площадью 1759 кв. саж. - вероятно это то, что ещё не успели распродать, хотя Львова могла оставить участок и за собой. Впрочем через несколько лет и это владение исчезает.
> 
> Вся Одесса, 1905
> 
> 
> Исходя из некоторых фамилий именно через хутор Львовой проходит современная Львовская улица (в то время улица была тупиковой упиралась в другой хутор в районе современного Экономического университета). И хотя по Майстровому это название впервые упоминается в 1922 году в качестве Львовского переулка, однако такое название в качестве народного вполне могло быть дано этой улице до революции. Подобным образом были названы: Вагнеровский пер., Прокудинский пер., Вольфовский пер., Ронисовский пер. и т. д.
> 
> ...


 Парадоксально, но факт - улица Львовская названа "в честь" представительницы российского княжеского рода Львовых, родственницы князя Георгия Евгеньевича Львова (1861- 1925) которого Николай II в марте 1917 г. назначил главой Временного правительства и фактически главой государства по причине нахождения здесь ее большого участка, вскоре распроданного по частям. Причем, что интересно, участки принадлежали ей недолго, примерно с 1893 по начало-середину 1900-х годов. 

Подтвержить вывод о точном местонахождении участка Львовой, что с помощью справочников сделать невозможно, можно с помощью материалов дела *«О разделении хутора княжны Елизаветы Львовой на участки по дороге к Б. Фонтану»* (ГАОО, ф. 16, оп. 69 (1893 г.), д. 140, на 12  листах). В деле имееюся чертежи и карты, одна из них показывает местоположение как участка Львовой, так и соседних. 



Я ее перевернул, чтобы было легче ориентироваться (море - на севере).

В деле речь идет о хуторе княжны Елизаветы Владимировны Львовой _«на участке по дороге к Большому Фонтану №6, рядом с дачей Багрова»_. Она обратилась в городскую управу 18 октября 1893 г. с просьбой разделить ее хутор на участки. На карте соседние участки принадлежат Багрову, Мандражи, Лигину, еще один Мандражи и Петрококино.

Эта карта не очень совпадает с картой Висковского_ «Новая Швейцария - дача Ковалевского»_, но близка к карте Висковского 1891 г., где участок княжны Львовой подписан фамилией предыдущего владельца - Фотопуло.

В 1890-е годы владельцами участков в этой местности были: семья Мандражи, которые владели сразу четырьмя участкам - два полковника Александра, дочери коллежского ассесора Елене и жены полковника Поликсены Мандражи; жены врача Анны Богровой, жены дворянина Софии Швенднер (первая жена будущего товарища городского головы),  вдовы греческоподданого Ольги Петрококино и товарища городского головы Лигина. Подписанный как "Весле" участок, принадлежал на самом деле, как я понимаю, Лесли. 

Участок Львовой продал капитан Петр Фотопуло, причем это произошло примерно в том же 1893 году! Вообще по многочисленным записям в фонде старшего нотариуса окружного суда похоже, что кн. Львова занималась операциями с недвижимостью (ей принадледади дача близ Ланжерона, в районе 7-й ст. Большого Фонтана/Посмитного, еще один на Среднем Фонтане близ Дерибасовки). Так, данный участок был целенаправленно приобретен ею для выгодной распродажи. 
Известна дата продажи е одного из небольших участков владельцу, фамилию которого мы видим на более поздней карте Висковского: _"О продаже Елисаветой Львовой Николаю Скарлато двора в Одессе (27.08-25.09.1898 г.)"_ (ГАОО, ф. 35, оп. 1, д. 11404 (утрачено), на 18 листах).

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> С коллегой подняли вопрос косвенно затрагивающий расположение участка Львовой, который согласно прошению одного из застройщиков находился на Среднем Фонтане в переулке выходящем к линии парового трамвая. По состоянию на 1905 год хутор упоминался разделённым на участки - типичное на фонтане событие, когда спрос сделал возможным быструю продажу под застройку дачами до этого толком не используемых хуторов в дачных местностях.
> 
> В справочниках вся Одесса упоминается участок Е. Львовой площадью 1759 кв. саж. - вероятно это то, что ещё не успели распродать, хотя Львова могла оставить участок и за собой. Впрочем через несколько лет и это владение исчезает.
> 
> 
> 
> Исходя из некоторых фамилий именно через хутор Львовой проходит современная Львовская улица (в то время улица была тупиковой упиралась в другой хутор в районе современного Экономического университета). И хотя по Майстровому это название впервые упоминается в 1922 году в качестве Львовского переулка, однако такое название в качестве народного вполне могло быть дано этой улице до революции. Подобным образом были названы: Вагнеровский пер., Прокудинский пер., Вольфовский пер., Ронисовский пер. и т. д.


 Ха! Очень даже правдоподобная версия! Я тоже долго гадал, ну зачем в начале 20-х годов называть переулок в честь польского на тот момент города, который так и не смогли захватить. А подобные пассивные переименования не раз еще встречаются на Большом фонтане.
Переулок Панченко - назван в честь командира партизанского полка, участника гражданской войны и ВОВ, который жил в переулке Панченко, 7. Не исключено, что переулок назывался так и до революции, в честь его родственников.


Улица Марии Демченко - в честь какой-то ударницы соцсоревнования по выращиванию сахарной свеклы родившейся в 1912 году. Смотрим справочник "Вся Одесса" - в списке дачных участков Большого фонтана - некая Мария Демченко и друг.

Ну а центральная улица Дмитриевки, названная в честь Дмитрия Донского, это уже просто совпадение))

----------


## Ranke

С радостью сообщаю всем читателям и писателям темы "Улицы Одессы"
об удачном завершении переговоров с владельцем ресурса 
НИАП Партизанского городского округа (Приморский край России)
Нещадимом А.С.


Пользуемся на здоровье!
*jpg 10,7Мб [4358х2783]

 1902 год

К сожалению, в сети есть только путеводители Д.И.Вайнера 
за предыдущие годы 1900 и 1901 (без плана города). Поэтому описание объектов (под номерами)
прыгает. К примеру, №92 (10-"З") соответствует расположению Михайловского полицейского участка в изд. от 1900 года, а в изд. от 1901 года обозначает совершенно другой объект. И наоборот, №127 (8-"Б") соответствует очевидно циклодрому. А он правильно обозначен только в изд. от 1901 года, тогда как в изд. от 1900 года идет под другим номером. Будьте внимательны!

Путеводитель 1900г by rsl.ru >>>
   

Путеводитель 1901г by lingvik.livejournal.com >>>

----------


## forstrat

Инспирированно:вот этим постом
Стало интересно, что за дом был по адресу Балковская, 2, и, когда его снесли.
Полез в Домо-фото. Домо-фото утверждает следующее:
Балковская, 2 (завод)
Балковская, 2
Балковская, 4
2ГИС утверждает иное!:



А именно, что, на том месте, где, по мнению Домо-фото, находиться и используется, как жилой дом, строение за адресом Балковская, 2, находится пятиэтажное (!?) админ. здание. А сам номер Балковская, 2 - принадлежит заправке. Там же, где, по идее, был расположен дом с фото военных лет из самого верхнего поста - по Домо-фото - Балковская, 4, по 2ГИС - гаражи и хоз.постройки, а адрес Балковская, 4 - вообще через дорогу.
То же здание, что на фото военных лет - дом художника Введенского, плавно мутировавший в крохмальный завод.

В реальности же никакой 5ти-этажной постройки там нет, а есть вот что:



Что весьма похоже на дом для работников трамвайной подстанции "Херсонская" и, пристроенный к нему более поздний корпус, но, о использовании в жилом фонде, по моему, речь уже не идёт.

Короче, всё очень противоречиво и безобразие. Прошу разобраться как следует, и, наказать, кого попало!

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Инспирированно:вот этим постом
> Стало интересно, что за дом был по адресу Балковская, 2, и, когда его снесли.
> Полез в Домо-фото. Домо-фото утверждает следующее:
> Балковская, 2 (завод)
> Балковская, 2
> Балковская, 4
> 2ГИС утверждает иное!:
> 
> 
> ...


 Если проследить историю перетрассировки Балковской со всеми ответвлениями и ее перенумерацию, никакого противоречия не будет.

----------


## forstrat

> Если проследить историю перетрассировки Балковской со всеми ответвлениями и ее перенумерацию, никакого противоречия не будет.


 Очень может быть. Только, двухэтажное здание пятиэтажным всё равно не станет)))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Очень может быть. Только, двухэтажное здание пятиэтажным всё равно не станет)))


 Так это уже вопрос к 2-гису. Они высоту здания указывают по максимальной точке. У здания есть высокая пристройка, может там и наберется 5 этажей с цоколем.

----------


## Antique

> Очень может быть. Только, двухэтажное здание пятиэтажным всё равно не станет)))


 На Домофото указівается проект здания при постройке и если есть сведения по перестройке, то в каточку добавляется ещё одна запись. Но если сведений нет, то разумеется ничего не добаляется. Неизвестно же, была ли в этом здании перепланировка или до сих пор там сохранились аутентичные квартирные перегородки. Не хотелось бы предполагать,  но по крайней мере первоначальный проект указан.

Адрес у снесённых зданий указан по дореволюционной нумерации, так как другой они скорее всего не имели. Но тут ещё просто начало улицы. Дальше по Балковской я указал с привязкой к адресам существующих на их месте многоэтажек, так как было смещение адресов и оставь я их по старым, то очерёдность в списке зданий улицы бы нарушилась.

Движок сайта приспособленный, приходится ухищрятся.

----------


## forstrat

То есть, выходит, что два совершенно различных здания, стоящие по разные стороны пруда, в одно и то же время имели один и тот же номер? Это участок такой большой был, или, как у них так получалось?

----------


## Antique

> То есть, выходит, что два совершенно различных здания, стоящие по разные стороны пруда, в одно и то же время имели один и тот же номер? Это участок такой большой был, или, как у них так получалось?


 Не думаю, что подстанция изначально имела номер по улице. У меня сложилось впечатления во второй половине ХХ века в городе всему стали назначать адреса, ранее же адрес скорее всего был по названию.

----------


## Ranke

> И всё же! 
> По дому Фонтанская 6. На домофото инфы нет. На аэрофотосъёмке конкретное строение тоже как то не видится... 
> Как то же оно произошло, и, как то приключилось так, что там развилась клоака, в некотором роде...
> Опустим те социальный проблемы, которые повинны в том, что я так выгляжу) А вот, как зародился и развился Шанхай, было интересно узнать.


 


> С Благословения Министерства обороны шанхай развился я думаю. Как только начало это министерство выдавать там землю под индивидуальную застройку, так понеслось.


 
История этих жилых участков (с постройками в 1, 2, 3-х этажа)
уходит своими корнями в дореволюционное время. К военным их
местные никогда не причисляли. Склоняюсь больше к ипподромному началу.
На современной топокарте здания имеют разные номера (№2, №4 и №6).
На старой советской - все под номером 6. Рядом читается надпись "Ипподромный". Не уверен, что она носит топонимический характер.
Может подстанция так называется или еще что...

----------


## forstrat

> История этих жилых участков (с постройками в 1, 2, 3-х этажа)
> уходит своими корнями в дореволюционное время. К военным их
> местные никогда не причисляли. Склоняюсь больше к ипподромному началу.
> На современной топокарте здания имеют разные номера (№2, №4 и №6).
> На старой советской - все под номером 6. Рядом читается надпись "Ипподромный". Не уверен, что она носит топонимический характер.
> Может подстанция так называется или еще что...


 Спасибо!
Видимо, да. Это они. Хотя, такого ровного строя я там не наблюдал. Капитальное здание там сейчас только одно, двух-этажное, если у меня с глазами лажи нет совсем. 
Очень может быть, что и да - строилось для лошадников. А это люди специфические.

----------


## Antique

Упорядоченное расположение строений всё-такие напоминает нечто военное, может лагеря и там.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> История этих жилых участков (с постройками в 1, 2, 3-х этажа)
> уходит своими корнями в дореволюционное время. К военным их
> местные никогда не причисляли. Склоняюсь больше к ипподромному началу.
> На современной топокарте здания имеют разные номера (№2, №4 и №6).
> На старой советской - все под номером 6. Рядом читается надпись "Ипподромный". Не уверен, что она носит топонимический характер.
> Может подстанция так называется или еще что...


 Все верно. Это жилые дома работников ипподрома.

----------


## Esperanto

По переписи 1897 года нашел своих предков, проживавших по адресу улица Раскидайловская, 38 (дом Черковского).
Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранилась ли нумерация домов? Этот адрес соответствует современному или этот дом сейчас под другим номером?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> По переписи 1897 года нашел своих предков, проживавших по адресу улица Раскидайловская, 38 (дом Черковского).
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранилась ли нумерация домов? Этот адрес соответствует современному или этот дом сейчас под другим номером?


 Да, нумерация менялась. Сейчас по идее это дом № 42.

----------


## Antique

> По переписи 1897 года нашел своих предков, проживавших по адресу улица Раскидайловская, 38 (дом Черковского).
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранилась ли нумерация домов? Этот адрес соответствует современному или этот дом сейчас под другим номером?


 Не менялась. Это тот участок, где находится угловой двухэтажный дом, но неизвестно, существовал ли он на момент переписи. Многие домовледельцы в те времена постоянно производили какие-то работы, строили новые здания, а ещё чаще надстраивали этажи.

Немного истории владений

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не менялась. Это тот участок, где находится угловой двухэтажный дом, но неизвестно, существовал ли он на момент переписи. Многие домовледельцы в те времена постоянно производили какие-то работы, строили новые здания, а ещё чаще надстраивали этажи.
> 
> Немного истории владений


 Ой, да! прошу прощения! Не менялось!!! Я перепутал с Ремесленной!!!

----------


## Esperanto

Спасибо за помощь. Скачал наконец-то справочник "Вся Одесса". И действительно, 38-й дом это и есть угловой.

----------


## Ranke

указано стрелкой

 вид с ж/к "Фаворит"

Репортаж Думской.net от сегодня 19 марта об этом здании:
*"В бывшем артучилище открыли новый спорткомплекс Военной академии Одессы"*

_"Это здание на территории бывшего артучилища построили еще в 1973 году. В нем был большой макет местности, на котором моделировали действия артиллерийских подразделений. После объединения военных училищ Одессы в единый институт сухопутных войск корпус передали аэромобильному факультету. В нем располагалась кафедра воздушно-десантной подготовки. После расформирования ОИСВ здание забросили, и оно больше десяти лет стояло заброшенным, пока о нем не вспомнило руководство Военной академии..."_

----------


## forstrat

Ranke, спасибо за информацию! Спортзал - это всегда лучше, чем гей-клуб.

----------


## Ranke

Загадка для топонимера

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

В кабинете начальника оперативного отдела Уголовного розыска ("начоперот")
висит известный план города за 1888г (изд. А.Ильина) 



рассмотреть в деталях >>>

----------


## Ranke



----------


## forstrat

Чего только в Бессарабии не было! И тебе Лейпциг, и Париж...

----------


## Antique

В Одесском областном архиве хранится дело от 31.05.1886 (ст. ст.) на 9 листов "О заграждении Стурдзовского переулка дачевладельцами этого переулка и о выдаче Адольфу Макаревичу удостоверения о непринадлежности городу Стурдзовского переулка" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 62, д. 333]. Дело сохранилось.

----------


## forstrat

> В Одесском областном архиве хранится дело от 31.05.1886 (ст. ст.) на 9 листов "О заграждении Стурдзовского переулка дачевладельцами этого переулка и о выдаче Адольфу Макаревичу удостоверения о непринадлежности городу Стурдзовского переулка" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 62, д. 333]. Дело сохранилось.


 А Андрею Гитлеру что то выдали? 

Вообще, это удобно - не хочешь яму в дворовом проезде латать - выдаёшь Макаревичу свидетельство, что, это не городская яма. И Макаревич при бумагах, и делать ничего не нужно.

----------


## Antique

> Вообще, это удобно - не хочешь яму в дворовом проезде латать - выдаёшь Макаревичу свидетельство, что, это не городская яма. И Макаревич при бумагах, и делать ничего не нужно.


 Ну так город не просил же Макаревича прокладывать в своём "огороде" улицу, ему разве что разрешили это сделать, но все неудобства несли домовладельцы. Если вы помните, в конце XVIII - нач. ХIХ века были утверждены генпланы, вот и городское управление не спешило брать на баланс что либо ещё сверх того, то есть переулки в новообразуемых пятнах застройки образованных по инициативе хозяина разделённого хутора. В конце ХІХ века город расширялся очень стихийно, по прихоти частного капитала.

Наверняка жильцам частных улиц приходилось создавать какое-то своё управление, так как необходимо было оборудовать и содержать коммуникации. Замощение, освещение, канализация - всё за счёт владельцев этих окрестностей. Ну и яму залатать тоже.

----------


## Antique

Стурдзовский переулок принят на городской баланс в 1914 году.

В Одесском областном архиве хранилось дело от 1914 года "О принятии в ведение города Стурдзовского переулка" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 124, д. 8679]. Дело утрачено.

----------


## Antique

А это дело об образовании Прохоровского переулка, который был проложен по когда-то обширному участку земли в границах от нынешнего дома по Богдана Хмельницкого, 40 по № 54. 

В Одесском областном архиве хранилось дело от 9.01.1886 (ст. ст.) на 31 листов "Переписка по продолжению дела № 65 1885 года о разделении купцом Дурьяном его земли, между Госпитальной и Прохоровской улицами на 21 участок с устройством переулка, для проезда и о замощении им этого переулка, на свой счёт" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-16, оп. 62, д. 197]. Дело утрачено.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## forstrat

Вот... да... не знали и не мечтали деды-авиаторы, что через прошедствие лет можно будет стрелять лазером из космоса по лягушкам в Германии)

----------


## Ranke

> А Андрею Гитлеру что-то выдали?


 Не скажу за Андрея, а вот Эрасту наверняка

----------


## Ranke

> Вот... да... не знали и не мечтали деды-авиаторы, что через прошедствие лет можно будет стрелять лазером из космоса по лягушкам в Германии)


  Не, о лазере в 1927-ом только мечтали, да фантазировали.

А вот лягушек в болоте с малой высоты (метров 1000) рассмотреть, думаю, могли  
 тот же 1927 год

----------


## Натулечка

> 


  Скажите, пожалуйста, из какого это справочника и за какой год?
Кажись, родственники засветились...

----------


## forstrat

Ranke, за Гитлера отдельное спасибо! Не хочется загружать тему флудом, но, я, конечно же, знаком с существованием романа Толстого, и, в детстве имел сомнительное удовольствие просмотреть фильм по роману. Не читал, так как не имел желания. 

Как то хочется по теме спросить - нет ли у кого информации по адресу Солнечная 4? Сейчас там долго и нудно лепят новострой, причём, начали, потом разобрали, сейчас по новой выстроили. А ранее там был неказистый одноэтажный дом, абсолютно без претензий на шедевр зодчества, и, куча нахалстроя вокруг него. Интересует, потому что в нём жила семья моей жены, заселились ещё до войны, но, никто внятно рассказать, что это был за дом, кому принадлежал в бытность и прочее - никто не может. Ну, они из раскулаченных, чего с них взять)

----------


## Ranke

> Скажите, пожалуйста, из какого это справочника и за какой год?
> Кажись, родственники засветились...


 Из справочника "Вся Одесса" за 1914 год

Не просто, наверное, жилось людям в Одессе после войны с такими,
в общем, достаточно распространенными у себя на родине фамилиями.

 1970г

----------


## forstrat

> Не просто, наверное, жилось людям в Одессе после войны с такими,
> в общем, достаточно распространенными у себя на родине фамилиями.


  Видите ли, у моей жены отчество - Адольфасовна.

----------


## gridina

Не знаю в какую тему написать...может тут подскажут ))) 
Если дом памятник архитектуры,как можно разместить табличку на фасаде здания ? Куда обращаться?

----------


## Antique

> Не знаю в какую тему написать...может тут подскажут ))) 
> Если дом памятник архитектуры,как можно разместить табличку на фасаде здания ? Куда обращаться?


 Памятниками архитектуры в городе ведает Городское управление по вопросам охраны культурного наследия.

----------


## N.E.V.E.N

Столько всего город таит неизвестного, а этим занимаются только любители, никакого интереса со стороны государства

----------


## gridina

Скажите ,а что за дом на улице Леха Качинского 6 ,которая бывшая Польская  ,Гарибальди ? 
Зелененький такой)))) угол Греческой ..

----------


## Antique

> Скажите ,а что за дом на улице Леха Качинского 6 ,которая бывшая Польская  ,Гарибальди ? 
> Зелененький такой)))) угол Греческой ..


 Советский послевоенный дом. Кажется хрущёвка, не знаю проект. До перекраски в зелёный цвет выглядел вполне обыкновенно.

----------


## Antique

Асфальт в Одессе применялся (или были попытки применять) и в І половине ХІХ века, например существует дело от 1842 года "Об отлитии из асфальта тротуаров в дворе городской больницы" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-59, оп. 2, д. 603].

В 1880-х тоже попадались упоминания касательно асфальта.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Асфальт в Одессе применялся (или были попытки применять) и в І половине ХІХ века, например существует дело от 1842 года "Об отлитии из асфальта тротуаров в дворе городской больницы" [ГАОО, ф. Ф-59, оп. 2, д. 603].
> 
> В 1880-х тоже попадались упоминания касательно асфальта.


  Слышал, что еще в 1838 году пытались Воронцовский переулок заасфальтировать.

----------


## Ranke

1947г (фрагмент)

ТАРЛО Леон (он же Тарло Лейви Ицхок Манусов) 
1887-1906 (19 лет)

Обвинен в  участии в группе анархистов-коммунистов, хранении взрывчатки,
побеге из тюрьмы, в вооруженном сопротивлении при задержании.

Тарло является первой жертвой военно-полевой юстиции в Одессе. При попытке его задержания отстреливался, долго петляя по улицам города, пытаясь скрыться от преследователей. При аресте оказал вооруженное сопротивление, убил полицейского пристава, ранил нескольких городовых. При преследовании тело его изранили как решето, и агонизирующего схватили и предали военно-полевому суду. 

Казнили его не так как остальных революционеров. Политические заключенные одесской тюрьмы, находившиеся в одном коридоре с Тарло рассказывали, как Тарло всего забинтованного, перенесли на носилках из тюремной больницы в контору тюрьмы, где состоялся "суд", приговоривший его к расстрелу. После суда на задворках женской тюрьмы его привязали к столбу. Среди жуткой тишины грянул залп полуроты солдат - и Тарло был убит. В камерах женской тюрьмы начались истерики. Его расстреляли днем на глазах сотен политических заключенных. Вынесли на тюремный двор и в углу закопали. 



Весной 1927 года товарищи по революции торжественно перезахоронили собрата на 2-м Еврейском кладбище. При ликвидации последнего в 1978 году могила Тарло была бесследно потеряна.

----------


## Ranke

В Одессе легко шли на эксперименты.
Даже специально обработанное
дерево использовали для мощения.

----------


## Antique

> В Одессе легко шли на эксперименты.
> Даже специально обработанное
> дерево использовали для мощения.


  Такое практиковали и за рубежом. Согласно докладу ООИРТО одно время считался более лучшим способом, чем каменное мощение. Но при первых практических результатах у нас в городе от такого быстро отказались, так как деревянная мостовая оказалась не очень практичной, в частности Дерибасовскую снова перемостили гранитом.

В переулке между казармами у площади Льва Толстого также была деревянная мостовая: http://arhitektfoto.ee/house/6291/

----------


## Ranke

> Пан *Ranke* надыбал где то весьма любопытную книжку, судя по крайним постам) Я бы с таким описанием различной коммунальной инженерии того времени сам с удовольствием бы ознакомился!


 *Городские улицы и мостовые*
Г.Д. Дубелир
профессор Киевского политехнического института
1912 год
 ознакомиться >>>
209 стр., 102 Мб, *pdf

----------


## forstrat

*Ranke,* спасибо, обязательно прочту.

----------


## Никита Хрущев.

Круть, я еще пацаном был))

----------


## Ranke

1912г

Все же приятно рассматривать и изучать карты в изначальном цветном варианте,
особенно когда указаны и прокрашены все зеленые насаждения.

*Она же со всеми подробностями за 1913 год >>>*
в менее цветном исполнении
изд. Абрама Абрамовича Лисянского

----------


## forstrat

Ботанический переулок довольно лихо переехал с того времени. А что это за трёхуровневая кольцевая развязка в Аркадии, примерно там, где сейчас кадорр, не расскажите?

----------


## Ranke

> ... А что это за трёхуровневая кольцевая развязка в Аркадии, примерно там, где сейчас кадорр, не расскажите?


 Если быть точнее, то место это с кругами располагалось в районе совр. Морского переулка, что на 8 ст БФ. Частный сектор.

Здесь еще с первой половины XIX века располагался большой хутор
купца негоцианта Кортаци Джемса Лукъяновича, который славился своим великолепным большим садом. Одним из лучших в городе на протяжении нескольких десятелетий.  Один фонтан чего стоил  Затем владельцы менялись: Вагнер, Ринк-Вагнеръ.
Место заслуживает отдельного описания и поста.

 месторасположение

 1867г

 1884г

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Ботанический переулок довольно лихо переехал с того времени. А что это за трёхуровневая кольцевая развязка в Аркадии, примерно там, где сейчас кадорр, не расскажите?


 А если учитывать, что нынешний проспект Гагарина тоже в свое время был Ботаническим переулком, его в том районе штивало не по детски. Не говоря о том, что в 50-е годы в том районе существовал еще и 2-й Ботинический переулок, но его точное местоположение никому не известно.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Если быть точнее, то место это с кругами располагалось в районе совр. Морского переулка, что на 8 ст БФ. Частный сектор.
> 
> Здесь еще с первой половины XIX века располагался большой хутор
> купца негоцианта Кортаци Джемса Лукъяновича, который славился своим великолепным большим садом. Одним из лучших в городе на протяжении нескольких десятелетий.  Один фонтан чего стоил  Затем владельцы менялись: Вагнер, Ринк-Вагнеръ.
> Место заслуживает отдельного описания и поста.


 Трагическая судьба самого Кортаци тоже заслуживает отдельного поста.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

фрагмент

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke



----------


## katrinnn84

Спасибо. Так много интересной информации. Читать, не перечитать

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Ranke

*Сергей Юльевич Витте* о переименовании Одесской городской Думой улицы своего имени
в улицу Петра I (Великого) в декабре 1909 года

----------


## Ranke

Издатели путеводителей переименования улиц в городе отслеживали
и вносили правки в свои многочисленные серии справочников.
Иногда даже непосредственно перед официальным утверждением
того или иного топонимического события.

Середина первого десятилетия XX века
и её окончание.

ул. Витте >>> ул. Петра Великого (сейчас Дворянская)
ул. Гулевая >>> ул.Карангозова (сейчас Л.Н. Толстого)

----------


## Antique

> о переименовании Одесской городской Думой улицы своего имени
> в улицу Петра I (Великого) в декабре 1909 года


 Наверное ещё никто так сильно не жалел, что улицу имени его переименовали в иное, как Витте.

----------


## Ranke

А где улица Банковская была у нас
в начале XX века?

 1902г

----------


## forstrat

> А где улица Банковская была у нас?


 А это точно реклама одесская? Может, это в другом каком городе рекламируют одесский завод весов? И уточнение, что, в городе Одессе, может косвенно на это указввать. А представительство могло быть в ином городе на улице Банковской. 
С другой стороны, можно было бы подумать на опечатку, но, как то Балковская и Большой Вокзал не сильно дружат, особенно, в 1902м году, да и, если доктор нам не врёт, на Балковской 90 в это время проживал некий дантист)
Не поняино пока как то...

----------


## Antique

> А где улица Банковская была у нас
> в начале XX века?
> 
>  1902г


 Это Балковская. Я встречал такую же, но рукописную опечатку. бывший завод Каца

----------


## Ranke

> А это точно реклама одесская? Может, это в другом каком городе рекламируют одесский завод весов?


 


> Это Балковская. Я встречал такую же, но рукописную опечатку. бывший завод Каца


 Да, спасибо!
Так же пришел к выводу что это весовой завод быв. Каца.

Ошибка в адресе по Балковской.
Нумерация менялась и, наверное, предприятие располагалось по Балковской №90 .

----------


## forstrat

> Да, спасибо!
> Так же пришел к выводу что это весовой завод быв. Каца.
> 
> Ошибка в адресе по Балковской.
> Нумерация менялась и, наверное, предприятие располагалось по Балковской №90 .


 Версия вполне и очень вероятная, но, нумерация мощно довольно съехала, конечно... и не совсем понятно мне остаётся, причём тут Большой Вокзал в 1902 году? Да, первый вокзал оттуда неподалёку, но, он уже как то Большим не должен именоваться. Ну, Старым там каким то, чтоб понятнее было.

----------


## Antique

> Ошибка в адресе по Балковской.
> Нумерация менялась и, наверное, предприятие располагалось по Балковской №90 .


 В справочниках Вся Одесса того времени номера ниже Мельницкой не показаны, последний  № 82. В принципе в диапазон укладывается.

----------


## Antique

> Версия вполне и очень вероятная, но, нумерация мощно довольно съехала, конечно... и не совсем понятно мне остаётся, причём тут Большой Вокзал в 1902 году? Да, первый вокзал оттуда неподалёку, но, он уже как то Большим не должен именоваться. Ну, Старым там каким то, чтоб понятнее было.


 По Балковской нумерация мощно съезжала, так как было много хуторов, которые дробились под застройку. В советское время она снова существенно сместилась.

Большой вокзал был на Одессе-Товарной, как ориентир - вполне подходит, так как где находится Большой вокзал все знали. Назван он был ещё до постройки вокзала на Куликовом поле, так как кроме Вокзала на товарной был небольшой вокзал Одесса-Порт и кажется также небольшое здание на Куликовом поле.

----------


## Ranke

> По Балковской нумерация мощно съезжала, так как было много хуторов, которые дробились под застройку. В советское время она снова существенно сместилась.


 В заметке от 1911г отражено, что изменение нумерации домов произошло в 1903 году.
Если быть точнее, то: 12 сент. 1902 года


Есть в нашем архиве дело с таблицей по улицам, переулкам
и старой/новой нумерацией. Виден фрагмент по Балковской.
Скачки там существенные.

----------


## Ranke

Кстати, эти изменения нумерации
не затронули Французский б-р. Это произошло позднее, но еще до Советов.

Пример по известному лечебному учреждению того времени.
 1904г
 1914г

----------


## Ranke

Попалась нумерация дома с литерой.
Сейчас это ул. Пастера, 30.
В карточке №28а... можно теперь дополнить

----------


## Antique

> Есть в нашем архиве дело с таблицей по улицам, переулкам
> и старой/новой нумерацией. Виден фрагмент по Балковской.
> Скачки там существенные.


 Есть у меня 122б, там почти такая же таблица, только в февральской записке к ней указано, что постановление вышло 12 *сентября* 1902 по старому стилю.

Но фактически новую нумерацию стали использовать в конце 1903, так как в прошениях на 1903 год в подавляющем большинстве указана старая нумерация.




> В карточке №28а... можно теперь дополнить


 Так и 28Б тоже есть: https://domofoto.ru/object/8881/

----------


## Талисман

Здравствуйте  :smileflag:  У меня вопрос об ул.Черноморского Казачества.  Прямо напротив входа в меховую фабрику в 60-70-х(а может и раньше) был детский сад одесского мясокомбината, потом вроде, гораздо позже - ветклиника.  Интересует, что там было раньше, так как красивый каменный забор, а дом одноэтажный похож на то, что там жил кто-то не бедный. Не графский, конечно, дворец, но  все же.  Я в тот сад ходила, брат.  Заранее спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Здравствуйте  У меня вопрос об ул.Черноморского Казачества.  Прямо напротив входа в меховую фабрику в 60-70-х(а может и раньше) был детский сад одесского мясокомбината, потом вроде, гораздо позже - ветклиника.  Интересует, что там было раньше, так как красивый каменный забор, а дом одноэтажный похож на то, что там жил кто-то не бедный. Не графский, конечно, дворец, но  все же.  Я в тот сад ходила, брат.  Заранее спасибо


 Здравствуйте. Не понимаю о каком именно здании речь, меховая фабрика располагалась на круглой площади и её ворота выходят на эту площадь. Может речь о Атамана Головатого, 99?

То строение советского происхождения, построили после войны, на этом месте ранее был пустырь, хотя первоначально конечно же были чьи то владения, но первоначальная застройка совсем не сохранилась, возможно была ветхой - на Пересыпи постройки качеством не отличались. На немецкой аэрофотосъёмке там ничего нет. Возможно это типовой детский сад 1950-х - существовали в то время проекты одноэтажных детских садов или яслей.

----------


## Ranke

> Здравствуйте  У меня вопрос об ул.Черноморского Казачества.  Прямо напротив входа в меховую фабрику в 60-70-х(а может и раньше) был детский сад одесского мясокомбината, потом вроде, гораздо позже - ветклиника.  Интересует, что там было раньше, так как красивый каменный забор, а дом одноэтажный похож на то, что там жил кто-то не бедный. Не графский, конечно, дворец, но  все же.  Я в тот сад ходила, брат.  Заранее спасибо


  ссылка >>>

А где именно был садик, "красивый каменный забор" и одноэтажное строение?
Укажите, пожалуйста.


Из справочника за 1971 и 1977 года - дет. сад №2 - ул. Гефта, 2а и дет. сад №65 - ул. Гефта, 6
Еще один по 1977 году - ведомственный (КОдВО) №12 - ул. Гефта, 12

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> ссылка >>>
> 
> А где именно был садик, "красивый каменный забор" и одноэтажное строение?
> Укажите, пожалуйста.
> 
> 
> Из справочника за 1971 и 1977 года - дет. сад №2 - ул. Гефта, 2а и дет. сад №65 - ул. Гефта, 6
> Еще один по 1977 году - ведомственный (КОдВО) №12 - ул. Гефта, 12


 в 70-е годы улицей Гефта была нынешняя Черноморская на Ланжероне.

----------


## Ranke

> в 70-е годы улицей Гефта была нынешняя Черноморская на Ланжероне.


 Ага, спасибо, прочитал.

ул. Черноморская  в середине 1960-х становится улицей Гефта и так *до 1995 года*,
а ул. Петренко (с 1948г) *в 1996г* становится ул. Николая Гефта (Пересыпь)

----------


## Ranke

> Здравствуйте  У меня вопрос об ул.Черноморского Казачества.  Прямо напротив входа в меховую фабрику в 60-70-х(а может и раньше) был детский сад одесского мясокомбината...


 

Перестроена территория. 
Садик мог быть здесь? Или нет.

----------


## Antique

Я всё-таки думаю, что автор имел ввиду Головатого, 99. Там по гугл панорамам какая-то клиника. И ведь в сторону Головатого фабрика выходит тоже, по этому № 99 также напротив неё. Но ничего нового по поводу здания не могу сказать, советское одноэтажное, судя по забору - 1950-х годов - вот и всё.

----------


## Antique

А, вот, нашёл. В справочнике 1957 года - детский сад № 61, Богатого, 123. В последующих справочниках, где указана новая нумерация по Божакина, он имеет адрес Божакина, 99, тот же самый участок.

----------


## Ranke

> А, вот, нашёл. В справочнике 1957 года - детский сад № 61, Богатого, 123. В последующих справочниках, где указана новая нумерация по Божакина, он имеет адрес Божакина, 99, тот же самый участок.


 Да, Antique, Вы правы.
Вот подтверждение.
 1963г


Только целеуказание изначально неточное.
Ведь это не Черноморское Казачество.

 1913г
Участок, как на дореволюционном плане, выделен.
Но на АФС_ВОВ там нет никаких примечательных  зданий.
Садик это постройка советских времен.

----------


## Antique

По размерам это должен был быть сад на 50 мест, но из первоначального оформления осталась арка входа. Попытался найти проект, но 100% сходства не нашёл. Имеющееся здание по виду близко к 199 проекту, но есть дополнительные окна и вероятно пристройки. Крыша, кстати, тоже вальмовая, как в проекте.

----------


## forstrat

Судя по размерам кроватной, на кроватях валялись избранные)

----------


## Antique

> Судя по размерам кроватной, на кроватях валялись избранные)


 Полагаю, что это комната для хранения кроватей. Ввиду экономии пространства кровати скорее всего выносились оттуда на время тихого часа.

----------


## forstrat

> Полагаю, что это комната для хранения кроватей. Ввиду экономии пространства кровати скорее всего выносились оттуда на время тихого часа.


 Мэй би. Однако, по любому, даже каждый день складывая их штабелями (замечательная перспектива), в комнату о шесть квадратных метров много кроватей не запихаешь)
Ну, я придираюсь, вобщем то)

----------


## Талисман

> По размерам это должен был быть сад на 50 мест, но из первоначального оформления осталась арка входа. Попытался найти проект, но 100% сходства не нашёл. Имеющееся здание по виду близко к 199 проекту, но есть дополнительные окна и вероятно пристройки. Крыша, кстати, тоже вальмовая, как в проекте.


 



Да да! Это вроде он !  :smileflag: ) Только была еще была открытая терраса перед фасадными окнами. С улицей ошиблась, хотя имела ввиду Богатого (Головатого) 

Спасибо всем за поиски  :smileflag:  Я думала, что там какой-то богатей жил до революции )

----------


## Натулечка

Фото здесь

----------


## TigerS

Чел интересуется:

"Добрый день,
В поисках своих корней пытаюсь найти данные по своему деду (Иван Матвеевич Дмитриев) и его отцу (Матвей Дмитриев).

В книге 1899г найден:
Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи по дорогѣ отъ Швейцаріи къ Большому Фонтану"
В книге 1900г найден:
Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи между дорогами Малаго и Средняго Фонтановъ", мера земли "630".

Подскажите, пожалуйста,
Знаете ли вы где могли находиться данные дачи и дороги на современной карте, а возможно и на более ранних?
Где находилась эта «Швейцария»? не могу найти о ней упоминания.
Как я понимаю это уже после 16 станции трамвая и было пригородом? возможно вы знаете какие-то источники по данным местам? 
"

----------


## Спокойствие

> Чел интересуется:
> 
> "Добрый день,
> В поисках своих корней пытаюсь найти данные по своему деду (Иван Матвеевич Дмитриев) и его отцу (Матвей Дмитриев).
> 
> В книге 1899г найден:
> Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи по дорогѣ отъ Швейцаріи къ Большому Фонтану"
> В книге 1900г найден:
> Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи между дорогами Малаго и Средняго Фонтановъ", мера земли "630".
> ...


  "Швейцария" это 12-13 ст Большого Фонтана.
В Сети есть карта: "Черноморское побережье «Швейцария» дача Ковалевского, г. Одесса. Составил К.В. Висковский. 1904 г."

----------


## Antique

> Чел интересуется:
> 
> "Добрый день,
> В поисках своих корней пытаюсь найти данные по своему деду (Иван Матвеевич Дмитриев) и его отцу (Матвей Дмитриев).
> 
> В книге 1899г найден:
> Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи по дорогѣ отъ Швейцаріи къ Большому Фонтану"
> В книге 1900г найден:
> Дмитрiевъ М. адрес "Дачи между дорогами Малаго и Средняго Фонтановъ", мера земли "630".
> ...


 Вы немного путаете, разве не так? В справочнике на 1900 год этот участок уже принадлежит А. Никифорову, площадь 1248 кв. саж. Это среди участков выделенных из хутора Львовой, то есть на Львовской улице, но на плане 1905 года он не показан. В 1909 году участок принадлежал Елисавете Никифоровой, а в более поздних справочниках, чем ВО/1910 и 1911 никакие участки там не упоминаются.

----------


## Ranke

> фрагмент


 Этот план города из справочника-путеводителя
"Одесский чечероне" за 1911 год и другие планы окрестностей Одессы
можно скачать отдельными *файлами по ссылке >>>*

----------


## Ranke

*посмотреть/скачать >>>*

Стали доступны для открытого изучения некоторые
планы частей города за изданием
Казимира Викентьевича Висковского

*НИБУ*, спасибо за оцифровку!
*Краеведу* респект за размещение и оформление материала!

----------


## Ranke

10 Апреля!
Всех с праздником!

----------


## Ranke

*план скачать/рассмотреть >>>*

 *книга скачать/прочитать >>>*

*Спасибо "Краевед", спасибо библиотека!!!*

----------


## Quattro

Привет, кажись я нашел правильную тему для вопроса.
Меня интересует с какой целью улица Прохоровская строилась с таким большим запасом по ширине дороге?
Да да, многие из Вас скажут, мол там трамвай же еще ходит, но возьмем к примеру ту же Пантелеймоновскую или Преображенскую и увидим, что там тоже ходят трамваи, но поток гораздо плотнее, а ширина проезжей части куда меньше.
 По сегодняшний день, ширина Прохоровской не нашла свое применение, ни для трамваев, ни для автотранспорта... по улице даже не ездит ни одна маршрутка (скотовозка). 
 Так с какой целью преследовалась такая ширина дороги?

Быть может, там под дорогой, скрываются тайны?

----------


## forstrat

> Привет, кажись я нашел правильную тему для вопроса.
> Меня интересует с какой целью улица Прохоровская строилась с таким большим запасом по ширине дороге?
> Да да, многие из Вас скажут, мол там трамвай же еще ходит, но возьмем к примеру ту же Пантелеймоновскую или Преображенскую и увидим, что там тоже ходят трамваи, но поток гораздо плотнее, а ширина проезжей части куда меньше.
>  По сегодняшний день, ширина Прохоровской не нашла свое применение, ни для трамваев, ни для автотранспорта... по улице даже не ездит ни одна маршрутка (скотовозка). 
>  Так с какой целью преследовалась такая ширина дороги?
> 
> Быть может, там под дорогой, скрываются тайны?


 Я не знаю точно, почему, но, можно поразмышлять же!

Дальницкая. Переходящая в дорогу на Дальник. Думаю, в бытность на этой улице был неслабый траффик не только из Дальника, но и из многих других сёл, вела она практически, к Привозу, и ширина тракта должна была обеспечивать вольный разъезд многочисленного гужевого транспорта, ну, и желательно, чтоб эти скотовозки (использующие тяговую силу скота, и, возившие скотину на базар, ну, или её мясо, тоесть, в прямом смысле, скотовозки) не сильно близко под окнами курсировали, со своим шумом, запахами, разгоаорами и, не знаю, когда была мощщена, может быть, и пылью.
Такая вот мысль пока.

----------


## Antique

> Так с какой целью преследовалась такая ширина дороги?
> 
> Быть может, там под дорогой, скрываются тайны?


 Ширина улиц закладывалась ещё при формировании кварталов, то есть в начале XIX века. Могу предположить, что Прохоровская была частью пути из города в пригороды. Вообще же многие улицы на Молдаванке отличаются большой шириной в отношении к плотности застройки.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Quattro

расскажите, когда перестал ходить трамвай по Балковской, Мельницкой, Желябова.
Может есть у кого -фото с трамваями тогдашними и улицами тех времен? Можно без трамваев, можно раньше\позже фотографии. Я даже номера их не помню, 30-ый ходил по Балковской, а 11 и 12 кажется ходили по Мельницкой до Желябова там немного?
Помню еще когда на перекрестке Мельницкой\Балковской было такое инновационное резиновое покрытие переезда рельсов для автотранспорта

Какой то архив может где то есть на каком то ресурсе?

----------


## forstrat

> расскажите, когда перестал ходить трамвай по Балковской, Мельницкой, Желябова.
> Может есть у кого -фото с трамваями тогдашними и улицами тех времен? Можно без трамваев, можно раньше\позже фотографии. Я даже номера их не помню, 30-ый ходил по Балковской, а 11 и 12 кажется ходили по Мельницкой до Желябова там немного?
> Помню еще когда на перекрестке Мельницкой\Балковской было такое инновационное резиновое покрытие переезда рельсов для автотранспорта
> 
> Какой то архив может где то есть на каком то ресурсе?


 Точной хронологией не обладаю. Думаю, на различных спецсайтах, посвящённых гор-электро-трансу (стиль музыки такой), должна быть инфа.

Из того, что помню - перестали эти мракшруты курсировать не столь уж и давно (а 12 до сих пор, вроде как, существует, только в другой геометрии). 12 не ходил на Дальние Мельницы - его конечная была на Алексеевском базаре (местечко ещё позлачнее привоза было в бытность), вторая конечная - Херсонский сквер (я в детстве, когда иногда навещал проживавших в том районе родителей, всё в толк не мог взять - а где, собственно, сам сквер? Да и сейчас не совсем разумею). 30 ходил от того же сквера до Дальних Мельниц, 11 - туда же, но от площади Январского восстания (ЖД)
По детским воспоминаниям могу сказать, что на 11м мракшруте использовались составы, в любой момент готовые отправиться прямо в Ад. Состояние их было самое наиудручающее.

----------


## Antique

В 2000-х была проведена реконструкция Балковской во время которой трамвай был убран.

----------


## Ranke

Сквер им. П.И. Старостина на Слободке.
После ВОВ войны назван в честь Лысенко (композитора?)

И Я.Майстровой об этом пишет:
Сквер Композитора Лысенко (05.09.1946г), 1947 - 1957гг
Лысенко Николай Васильевич (1842-1912) - композитор, фольклорист.
Основоположник украинской композиторской школы, создатель ряда хоровых коллективов.



Сомнения. А не в честь ли академика ЛЫСЕНКО Трофима Денисовича (1898-1976), который возглавил наш Селекционно-генетический институт в 1936 году. С 1934 года - действительный член Академии наук УССР. 
был назван этот Слободской  сквер. 

 1941г 
Т.Д. Лысенко (слева)

----------


## Ranke

Газетная заметка в дни обороны города - сент. 1941г

 09_1941

 её фрагмент

В 1940 году в ряде городов проходит чествование А. Мицкевича
по случаю 85-летия со дня смерти поэта.


Автор этой заметки *Семен Григорьевич ГЕХТ* - русский советский писатель, поэт и журналист, военный корреспондент. В одесской прессе 1920-х годов публиковался под именем Соломон Гехт. Родился в 1900 году. Одессит!

*Мог ли он ошибиться в упоминании названия улицы родного города?
* Значит перед самой войной 1940-1941гг одна из наших улиц носила название Адама Мицкевича. КАКАЯ?!

P.S. Его строчки в конце сентябрьской заметки 1941 года пророческие.

...Настанет 1944, юбилейный год. Книга посвященная стопятидесятилетней истории Одессы будет выпущена... ЧИТАЙТЕ!

----------


## forstrat

> *Мог ли он ошибиться в упоминании названия улицы родного города?
> * Значит перед самой войной 1940-1941гг одна из наших улиц носила название Адама Мицкевича. КАКАЯ?!


 Ошибаться может любой. Если не автор, то наборщик, к примеру, мог запросто перепутать Мизикевича (Степовую) и Мицкевича. А может быть, и нет.

В статье про мацу - смешно, а про торжественное созерцание взрывов на Бугаёвке - как то даже не знаю, что сказать.

----------


## Спокойствие

> *Мог ли он ошибиться в упоминании названия улицы родного города?
> * Значит перед самой войной 1940-1941гг одна из наших улиц носила название Адама Мицкевича. КАКАЯ?!


 

Вряд ли польский поэт, был героем революции.
Опечатка. Вероятно, речь идёт о Павле Мизикевиче.

А в 1940-41 году, после того как СССР подсобил Германии, в процессе ликвидации "уродливого детища Версаля" (с), да и называть улицы советской Одессы, именами каких-то Мицкевичей и Сенкевичей?
  Вспомнили уже после 22 июня 1941 г, когда жареный петух клюнул.

----------


## Ranke

> А в 1940-41 году, после того как СССР подсобил Германии, в процессе ликвидации "уродливого детища Версаля" (с), да и называть улицы советской Одессы, именами каких-то Мицкевичей и Сенкевичей?
>   Вспомнили уже после 22 июня 1941 г, когда жареный петух клюнул.


 Факты говорят о другом. Еще раз из заметки за 1940г выше: "...Сейчас во Львове выходит под редакцией Ст. Васылевского и с моей вступительной статьей книга "Адам Мицкевич - революционер"...

 



> Ошибаться может любой. Если не автор, то наборщик, к примеру, мог запросто перепутать Мизикевича (Степовую) и Мицкевича. А может быть, и нет.


 Ага, автор (почитайте о нем в wiki) неграмотный одессит, наборщик слепой, корректор тупой троечник... - таким можно многое объяснить.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Факты говорят о другом. Еще раз из заметки за 1940г выше: "...Сейчас во Львове выходит под редакцией Ст. Васылевского и с моей вступительной статьей книга "Адам Мицкевич - революционер"...


   Это не объясняет, что Мицкевич делал среди: Островидова, Чижикова, Жанны Лябурб, Ласточкина, Хворостина и Хмельницкого.
 Они все- имели отношение к Гражданской войне в Одессе.
Адам Мицкевич не вписывается в этот стройный ряд.




> Ага, автор (почитайте о нем в wiki) неграмотный одессит, наборщик слепой, корректор тупой троечник... - таким можно многое объяснить.


  Придираться не будем. 
Но великого физиолога звали Иван Сеченов. А не *С. Сеченов* , как в статье.

----------


## Спокойствие

В 1923 году, в своём очерке "Одесса", Гехт пишет:


https://museum-literature.odessa.ua/...mynanyya-1.pdf

 Французы покинули Одессу в апреле 1919 года, поэтому, про зуавов, негров и примкнувших к ним шотландцев, которые в жаркий летний день, с пулемётами защищают Дюковский сад от вырубки, автор несколько приврал.
 Завод Гена в 1923 году - гордость заводской Одессы.

  Наступил 1941 год и версия вырубки насаждений изменилась. Автор вспомнил, что был зимний день и одесситы вывозили добычу- не волоком, на повозках и спинах, а на тележках и салазках. А "гордость заводской Одессы"- усох до "маленького предприятия" и  "небольших сельскохозяйственных мастерских".

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сквер им. П.И. Старостина на Слободке.
> После ВОВ войны назван в честь Лысенко (композитора?)
> 
> И Я.Майстровой об этом пишет:
> Сквер Композитора Лысенко (05.09.1946г), 1947 - 1957гг
> Лысенко Николай Васильевич (1842-1912) - композитор, фольклорист.
> Основоположник украинской композиторской школы, создатель ряда хоровых коллективов.
> 
> 
> ...


 Нет, сквер назван именно в честь Композитора Лысенко.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain



----------


## Ranke

> Вложение 13463234


 Хорошо. Тогда какова логика тех кто подписывал переименования на 1946 год?
Что Композитор Лысенко до нашей Слободки именно в послевоенное время?! 
Вот академика Лысенко я привел. Как раз на 1930-е перед ВОВ. Здесь логику вижу.

----------


## Ranke

> В 1923 году, в своём очерке "Одесса", Гехт пишет:
> ...
> 
>  Французы покинули Одессу в апреле 1919 года, поэтому, про зуавов, негров и примкнувших к ним шотландцев, которые в жаркий летний день, с пулемётами защищают Дюковский сад от вырубки, автор несколько приврал.
>  Завод Гена в 1923 году - гордость заводской Одессы.
> 
>   Наступил 1941 год и версия вырубки насаждений изменилась. Автор вспомнил, что был зимний день и одесситы вывозили добычу- не волоком, на повозках и спинах, а на тележках и салазках. А "гордость заводской Одессы"- усох до "маленького предприятия" и  "небольших сельскохозяйственных мастерских".


 Попытка изобличить автора в преувеличении одного и преуменьшении другого - изменениеv первоначальных более ранних формулировок. Написанное в духе времени и как следствие возможная манипуляция (ошибка?) в заметке с указанием исторических лиц. Не согласен. Гехт молодец и по последнему приведенному тексту абсолютно понятен.

Предприятие Гена он застал юнцом в 18 летнем возрасте. Что он мог знать если, конечно, там не работал. А вот позднее, когда он начинал писать и работать местным корреспондентом в 1920-х и далее вплоть до ВОВ он мог наблюдать рост и модернизацию завода  им. Октябрьской революции (1929 - 1940). Сравнивать нельзя, т.к. технический прогресс был налицо - тракторизация. И как следствие плуги к ним (с 1926г) и др. К началу 1939 года завод входил в число крупнейших предприятий машиностроения Одессы! Да, было чем гордиться. Уверен, что если бы не 1917г, то завод так бы и принадлежал И.И. Гену и занимал такую же высокую позицию.    

 пример

С Дюковским садом и трансформацией его в парк еще проще. Несколько дней назад отвечал пользователю на ФБ на вопрос о создании прудов именно там.
Так вот дело и фокус не в том когда именно ЛЕТОМ или ЗИМОЙ "вынесли" Дюковский сад и на чем они это сделали, а в том, что советы его восстановили по проекту. Приумножили и  создали такое место как Дюковский парк фактически с нуля. И сделано это было как раз в 1930-х и стройка продолжалась. Это было видно и было чем гордиться!



 реализации помешала война

После ВОВ появилась водная станция, 50-ти метровый открытый бассейн, 10-ти метровая вышка для прыжков в воду и т.д.

Отходим от сути.
Мизикевич & Мицкевич
Ошибка или ... я задался вопросом. И однозначного ответа пока не получил.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Хорошо. Тогда какова логика тех кто подписывал переименования на 1946 год?
> Что Композитор Лысенко до нашей Слободки именно в послевоенное время?! 
> Вот академика Лысенко я привел. Как раз на 1930-е перед ВОВ. Здесь логику вижу.


 Ты ищешь логику там где ее нет по определению? Не надо, логики там нет)) Захотели - переименовали. Так мы начнем обсуждать - что для Одессы сделал Лассаль, что в его честь назвали самую главную одесскую улицу.

А по поводу улицы Мицкевича. Если тебе хоть в одном источнике она встретится - считай это очередное маленькое открытие.

----------


## Ranke

> Ты ищешь логику там где ее нет по определению? Не надо, логики там нет)) Захотели - переименовали.


 Должна быть какая бы она ни была! Переименованием занимались не роботы, а реальные люди. Верю, что грамотные и образованные. Скорей всего из местных. Кто-то согласовывал и проводил утверждения. Такие действия не могли быть спонтанными  и лишенными всяческих привязок ко времени и местности. По крайней мере в большинстве случаев.

Еще косвенные данные:

по Лысенко 
 

по Мицкевичу:

----------


## Спокойствие

> по Мицкевичу:


   Вполне естественно, что в городе, который ещё год назад был *польским* ,есть улица в честь великого *польского*  поэта.
 Так же, как во Львове, были и есть- площадь Мицкевича и памятник Мицкевичу.
 Думаю, что улицы в честь Мицкевича, были во многих городах Западной Украины ещё до 1939 года.

Правда, в Москве и Киеве, в те годы, никто не спешил переименовывать улицы- в честь "польского революционера".

----------


## Ranke

> Вполне естественно, что в городе, который ещё год назад был *польским* ,есть улица в честь великого *польского*  поэта.
>  Так же, как во Львове, были и есть- площадь Мицкевича и памятник Мицкевичу.
>  Думаю, что улицы в честь Мицкевича, были во многих городах Западной Украины ещё до 1939 года.
> Правда, в Москве и Киеве, в те годы, никто не спешил переименовывать улицы- в честь "польского революционера".


 Да! И в заметках по чествованию в Москве и Киеве его памяти хорошо видно и просматривается ПОЛИТИКА и ДОКТРИНА того времени. Нужно было зафиксировать новые территории. Привязать их не только на карте и географически, но и народно- культурно. Поэтому Адам Мицкевич великий польский поэт и революционер.

 1941г

 1941г

Почему Одесса?! Мицкевич Одессе был не чужд. Историю знаем. Ну и банальный звонок свыше. Дабы быть солидарной и следовать линии партии. Внести, так сказать, свою лепту в общее дело объединения народов.  А там как знать в дек. 1940-го или фев. 1941-го руки подяли и единогласно приняли решение о переименовании чего-то там в улицу им. А. Мицкевича. А дальше война и совсем уже было не до этого.

Вот как у нас произошло с ул. Лассаля (сейчас Дерибасовская), которую после гибели (12.1938г) прославленного летчика Валерия Петровича Чкалова переименовали.

 1939г

И не только улицу, но и памятник установили в 1940г
Тот, что мы сейчас (ещё) лицезреем новодел послевоенного периода.

P.S. Про визит В.П. Чкалова в Одессу летом 1930-го года делал сообщение на форуме ранее >>>

Отвечу. Была команда и надо было отреагировать и выполнить. Что и сделали.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Почему Одесса?! Мицкевич Одессе был не чужд. Историю знаем. Ну и банальный звонок свыше. Дабы быть солидарной и следовать линии партии. Внести, так сказать, свою лепту в общее дело объединения народов.  А там как знать в дек. 1940-го или фев. 1941-го руки подяли и единогласно приняли решение о переименовании чего-то там в улицу им. А. Мицкевича. А дальше война и совсем уже было не до этого..


   Ну какая "линия партии" и "солидарность", если Москва, Ленинград и Киев- не имели ещё улицы Мицкевича?

----------


## Ranke

> Ну какая "линия партии" и "солидарность", если Москва, Ленинград и Киев- не имели ещё улицы Мицкевича?


 Сарказм )) Признайте, что логическая цепочка выстроена.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Сарказм )) Признайте, что логическая цепочка выстроена.


  Заглянул из любопытства в "Литературку", где статья Гехта.
Прочёл другую статью



Стыдно мне, сомневаться в показаниях дедушки, но Одессу обстреливали в 1854 году а не в 1852.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сарказм )) Признайте, что логическая цепочка выстроена.


 Да ну какая логическая цепочка? Это все равно что утверждать, что древние греки пользовались беспроводной телефонной связью, потому что при раскопках не обнаружили проводов. В 30-е годы с переименованиями улиц в Одессе творился настоящий мрак и ужас. К сожалению пока есть слепая зона 1939-1941 - по которым нет четких данных, за это время теоретически могли переименовать что угодно во что угодно.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Должна быть какая бы она ни была! Переименованием занимались не роботы, а реальные люди. Верю, что грамотные и образованные. Скорей всего из местных. Кто-то согласовывал и проводил утверждения. Такие действия не могли быть спонтанными  и лишенными всяческих привязок ко времени и местности. По крайней мере в большинстве случаев.


   Так ведь на той карте 1947 есть и улица Коцюбинского ( Колоническая)  и Панаса Мирного ( Лазарева).
Как и в случае со сквером композитора Лысенко, эти переименования ( именно этих улиц)- не прижились.
 У меня нет данных, когда назвали улицы Котляревского и Крушельницкой.
 По логике, это должны были в те же годы.
Вероятно решили, увековечить имена деятелей украинской культуры.

----------


## Ranke

> Заглянул из любопытства в "Литературку", где статья Гехта.
> Прочёл другую статью...
> Стыдно мне, сомневаться в показаниях дедушки, но Одессу обстреливали в 1854 году а не в 1852.


 Если бы заглянули раньше, то не писали бы на предыдущей странице об отношении  к А. Мицкевичу в СССР периода 1940-1941гг

Семен Гехт у Вас невежда, потому что перепутал дату 1852 с 1854 гг  Понятно...
А много ли народа на тот год заметки вообще это знали и помнили. И тем более писали об истории за XIXвек.



> Да ну какая логическая цепочка? ...К сожалению пока есть слепая зона 1939-1941 - по которым нет четких данных, за это время теоретически могли переименовать что угодно во что угодно.


 Вот этим и занимаемся, что устанавливаем правду. Конкретно засомневался коснулся конкретных названий улиц. Высказал доводы и привел косвенные данные. 

Четкие данные - это завещание В. Чкалова с просьбой посмертно переименовать главную улицу солнечного южного города в имени меня? И про памятник не забыть. Ну-ну.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так ведь на той карте 1947 есть и улица Коцюбинского ( Колоническая)  и Панаса Мирного ( Лазарева).
> Как и в случае со сквером композитора Лысенко, эти переименования ( именно этих улиц)- не прижились.
>  У меня нет данных, когда назвали улицы Котляревского и Крушельницкой.
>  По логике, это должны были в те же годы.
> Вероятно решили, увековечить имена деятелей украинской культуры.


 О-о, этот загадочный план - приложение к краткому справочнику "Одеса", 1947 года - удивительная смесь довоенных, послевоенных и несуществующих улиц. Это долгий предмет обсуждения.
Улица Коцюбинского действительно была - бывшая Колоническая. Указом от 5 сентября 1946 года ее переименовывают в улицу Бадаева, при этом улицу Яковлева переименовывают в Коцюбинского. Это к тому, что в переименованиях улиц могла быть какая-то логика. По поводу Панаса Мирного - такое название пока больше нигде не встречалось, но в самом справочнике есть любопытная вклейка, которая говорит, что авторы в последний момент признали свою ошибку.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Если бы заглянули раньше, то не писали бы на предыдущей странице об отношении  к А. Мицкевичу в СССР периода 1940-1941гг
> 
> Семен Гехт у Вас невежда, потому что перепутал дату 1852 с 1854 гг  Понятно...
> А много ли народа на тот год заметки вообще это знали и помнили. И тем более писали об истории за XIXвек.
> 
> Вот этим и занимаемся, что устанавливаем правду. Конкретно засомневался коснулся конкретных названий улиц. Высказал доводы и привел косвенные данные. 
> 
> Четкие данные - это завещание В. Чкалова с просьбой посмертно переименовать главную улицу солнечного южного города в имени меня? И про памятник не забыть. Ну-ну.


 Четкие данные - это факт переименования Дерибасовской в Чкалова. Этот факт неоднократно подтверждается многими источниками. А по поводу Мицевича есть невнятная статья Гехта с явной опечаткой и твои домыслы.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Если бы заглянули раньше, то не писали бы на предыдущей странице об отношении  к А. Мицкевичу в СССР периода 1940-1941гг
> Семен Гехт у Вас невежда, потому что перепутал дату 1852 с 1854 гг  Понятно...


  1) Я и не нашёл там сведений, о переименовании улиц CCCР- в честь Мицкевича.
И не нашёл описания, на какой баррикаде и в какой Красной гвардии, защищал город и революцию Адам Мицкевич.


Зато есть "переименование" Ивана Сеченова- в С.Сеченова.
Гехт перепутал, бывает!

2) Про Крымскую Войну, писал не Гехт, а Виктор Финк.
Финк тоже перепутал, бывает!

----------


## Ranke

> Так ведь на той карте 1947 есть и улица Коцюбинского ( Колоническая)  и Панаса Мирного ( Лазарева).
> Как и в случае со сквером композитора Лысенко, эти переименования ( именно этих улиц)- не прижились.
>  У меня нет данных, когда назвали улицы Котляревского и Крушельницкой.
>  По логике, это должны были в те же годы.
> Вероятно решили, увековечить имена деятелей украинской культуры.


 На счет названий, которые не прижились или те, которые просуществовали, но вынужденно были отменены можно написать целую брошюру. Мы изучаем факт по улице. Или было или не было или была попытка. Причина? Может и композотор Н.В. Лысенко. Но по отношению к академику Т.Д. Лысенко (исходя из его заслуг, положения и места работы) это выглядит как подножка и несправедливость/насмешка.

----------


## Спокойствие

> На счет названий, которые не прижились или те, которые просуществовали, но вынужденно были отменены можно написать целую брошюру. Мы изучаем факт по улице. Или было или не было или была попытка. Причина? Может и композотор Н.В. Лысенко. Но по отношению к академику Т.Д. Лысенко (исходя из его заслуг, положения и места работы) это выглядит как подножка и несправедливость/насмешка.


   У "народного академика"- был целый Институт.
Что ему занюханный сквер, аж на Слободке!

----------


## Ranke

> Четкие данные - это факт переименования Дерибасовской в Чкалова. Этот факт неоднократно подтверждается многими источниками. А по поводу Мицевича есть невнятная статья Гехта с явной опечаткой и твои домыслы.


 Никогда не писал, что это ФАКТ. Предположил! Да, на основе статьи грамотного одессита - С.Гехта. 

Лассаля (Дерибасовская) > Чкалова
Это пример переименования 1939 года.
Как на месте такое могло произойти? И я написал выше.
Отсюда и параллель с Мицкевичем.

----------


## Ranke

> 1) Я и не нашёл там сведений, о переименовании улиц CCCР- в честь Мицкевича.
> И не нашёл описания, на какой баррикаде и в какой Красной гвардии, защищал город и революцию Адам Мицкевич.


 Если бы были сведения (а с г.Дрогобычем напрашивается), то и нашей беседы не было. Но факт заметки по нашему городу и появление фамилии польского поэта в списке улиц названных именами местных пламенных революционеров есть. И А. Мицкевич на тот 09/1941 год не с бухты-барахты. О чем приведено много информации за период 1940-1941гг

И вообще, там стоит "точка с запятой, а не двоеточие". Так что защитки и революционеры. А.Мицкевич не только поэт, но и революционер. Понятно какого времени. Так хотели считать тогда, так было нужно. Уже писал: ПОЛИТИКА и ДОКТРИНА.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Если бы были сведения (а с г.Дрогобычем напрашивается), то и нашей беседы не было.
> И вообще, там стоит "точка с запятой, а не двоеточие". Так что защитки и революционеры. А.Мицкевич не только поэт, но и революционер. Понятно какого времени. Так хотели считать тогда, так было нужно. Уже писал: ПОЛИТИКА и ДОКТРИНА.


 1) В Дрогобыче улица Мицкевича была и при поляках.

2)Ну, раз Гехт написал, что в Одессе работал С. Сеченов, значит- так и было. 
Гехт ведь был- грамотным одесситом.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Никогда не писал, что это ФАКТ. Предположил! Да, на основе статьи грамотного одессита - С.Гехта. 
> 
> Лассаля (Дерибасовская) > Чкалова
> Это пример переименования 1939 года.
> Как на месте такое могло произойти? И я написал выше.
> Отсюда и параллель с Мицкевичем.


 Короче, не было в Одессе улицы Мицкевича. Пока фактом остается ее отсутствие. Предположение, основанное на статье грамотного одессита, тоже достаточно сомнительное, по указанным уже выше причинам. Возможность переименования конечно же существует, но она ничтожно мала. Если появятся какие-то подтверждения - очень хорошо, а пока вообще смысла нет спорить.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> На счет названий, которые не прижились или те, которые просуществовали, но вынужденно были отменены можно написать целую брошюру. Мы изучаем факт по улице. Или было или не было или была попытка. Причина? Может и композотор Н.В. Лысенко. Но по отношению к академику Т.Д. Лысенко (исходя из его заслуг, положения и места работы) это выглядит как подножка и несправедливость/насмешка.


  Академик Т. Лысенко не такой уж важной был птицей, чтобы в честь него называть улицы еще при жизни.

----------


## Ranke

> 1) В Дрогобыче улица Мицкевича была и при поляках.
> 2)Ну, раз Гехт написал, что в Одессе работал С. Сеченов, значит- так и было. 
> Гехт ведь был- грамотным одесситом.


 Да, была и потерялась при выборах 1940г
У Гехта "С" Сеченов работал, как и сотрудники Лысенко, ученики Столярского и ассистенты Филатова.

----------


## Спокойствие

> У Гехта "С" Сеченов работал, как и сотрудники Лысенко, ученики Столярского и ассистенты Филатова.


  Главное сейчас узнать, как в Одессу в 1918 году, попали а*тр*иллерийские снаряды.
Грамотный одессит Гехт, не мог ошибиться в этом вопросе.

----------


## Antique

В советское время ,по крайней мере ранее имя Мицкевича было не популярным, так как это был герой соседней капиталистической Польши. Дуиаю, что возвожность переименование улицы в Мицкевича в какой-либо точке в середине ХХ века близка к нулю. Наоборот, в захваченных городах улицы в честь Мицкевича вскоре переименовали во что-то другое. В том же Дрогобіче улицу переименовали в Шевченко.

----------


## Ranke

> В советское время ,по крайней мере ранее имя Мицкевича было не популярным, так как это был герой соседней капиталистической Польши.


 В том то и дело, что это не так. И две страницы постов заметок тех лет  говорят о другом. Системе он был нужен и работали над его популярностью. Исследуемый период 1940, 1941 годы - и после ВОВ.

Еще две:
 1948г

 1950г

Здесь нет сведений о переименовании улицы.
Здесь есть материалы, которые наводят на мысли, что такое могло произойти.

----------


## GRAFodua

По поводу станций и остановок.
На втором фото ветка аркадия-чубаевка... 
Так собственно на углу чубаевской и авдеева-черноморского стоит маленький домик в виде бельгийской остановки(прямо вне уастка вдоль дороги, раньше был заросший и не видно было, там сейчас есть дверь и вставлены окна). Там ходил трамвай?

----------


## GRAFodua

Еще одна остановка находится прямо перед спуском напротив дома французский бульвар 66/2   Там тоже вставлены окна и по фасаду можно заметить что был домик остановки...
Интересно их в список бельгийских остановок в одессе добавили?

----------


## Antique

конечно ходил трамвай. Но в Чубаевку - недолго. Он предполагался ещё по бельгийскому проекту, но линию проложили уже в советское время.

----------


## GRAFodua

интересно по какой улице и как круг проходил
https://polona.pl/item/plan-goroda-odessy,NTY0ODc0MDY/2/#info:metadata
тут видно что шёл в сторону "кактуса", но остановка на авдеева черноморского стоит в сторону толбухина

----------


## Denis Love



----------


## Antique

> интересно по какой улице и как круг проходил
> https://polona.pl/item/plan-goroda-odessy,NTY0ODc0MDY/2/#info:metadata
> тут видно что шёл в сторону "кактуса", но остановка на авдеева черноморского стоит в сторону толбухина


   Круга могло и не быть. Трамваи были двухсторонними, водитель просто пересаживался на другую сторону.

----------


## Quattro

под кладбищами города, не может быть никаких коммуникаций, включая глубокого заложения?
Местный водопровод - не в счет.

----------

